# حوار حول اقوال شهود يهوه



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

هناك كلمتين مختلفتين فى اللغة العبرية وهما


*אדֹנִי*

(أدونيه ) وتعني سيد وتستخدم مع أى شخص
اما الكلمة الاخري


*אדֹנָי*


(أدوناي) وتعني السيد ولا تستخدم الا مع الاله
وهنا الفرق بين الكلمتين من قاموس استرونج strong​ 
*H113*
אדן אדון
'âdôn 'âdôn​ 
_aw-done',_
_aw-done'_​ 
From an unused root (meaning to _rule_); _sovereign_, that is, _controller_ (human or divine): - lord, master, owner. Compare also names beginning with “Adoni-”.​ 

*H136*​ 
אדני​'ădônây

_ad-o-noy'_​ 

An emphatic form of H113; the _Lord_ (used as a proper name of God only): - (my) Lord.​ 

فنجد الكلمة المستخدمة فى المزمور 110​ 
[Q-BIBLE]

مزمور 110 عدد 1​ 



لداود. مزمورقال الرب لربي:اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك.​

לְדָוִד, מִזְמוֹר:
נְאֻם יְהוָה, לַאדֹנִי--שֵׁב לִימִינִי; עַד-אָשִׁית אֹיְבֶיךָ, הֲדֹם לְרַגְלֶיךָ.​[/Q-BIBLE]

راجع الرابط​ 
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt26b0.htm​ 
قال الرب יהוה (يهوه) لربي לַאדֹנִי (لأدونيه) H113 ​ 
وليس الكلمة الاخري לַאדֹנָי لأدوناي H136 التي تستخدم مع الاله فقط​ 
كما في مزمور 130 ​ 
[Q-BIBLE]

مزمور 130 عدد 6​ 
نفسي تنتظر الرب أكثر من المراقبين الصبح. أكثر من المراقبين الصبح.​ 
נַפְשִׁי לַאדֹנָי-- מִשֹּׁמְרִים לַבֹּקֶר, שֹׁמְרִים לַבֹּקֶר.​[/Q-BIBLE]


راجع الرابط التالي:-​ 
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt26d0.htm
　​ 
فهل عندما اقتبس المسيح هذه الجملة للاشارة لشخصه كان يعلن الوهيته ؟ اذا فلماذا هى ادونيه (سيد) وليس أدوناي التى تستخدم مع الاله فقط؟​ 

ونجد اليهود فى تفسيراتهم يقولون ان النص السابق يشير لابراهيم بدلالة نص سفر التكوين الاصحاح 23​ 
[Q-BIBLE]
التكوين الاصحاح 23

5فاجاب بنو حث ابراهيم:​

*6* اسمعنا يا سيدي انت رئيس من الله بيننا. في افضل قبورنا ادفن ميتك. لا يمنع احد منا قبره عنك حتى لا تدفن ميتك».​ 



[/Q-BIBLE]


أقتباس من تفسير الراب راشى​ 
　​ 



> The word of the Lord to my master: Our Rabbis interpreted it as referring to Abraham our father, and I shall explain it according to their words (Mid. Ps. 110:1): The word of the Lord to Abraham, whom the world called “my master,” as it is written (Gen. 23: 6): “Hearken to us, my master.”


​ 




راجع الرابط التالي​ 

http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/16331/showrashi/true



أرجو التوضيح؟​


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

أأسف قد وضعت اللون الاحمر على كلمة خطأ لتصحيح - كلمة أدونيه
مزمور 110 عدد 1

לְדָוִד, מִזְמוֹר:

נְאֻם יְהוָה, לַאדֹנִי--שֵׁב לִימִינִי; עַד-אָשִׁית אֹיְבֶיךָ, הֲדֹם לְרַגְלֶיךָ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

*يا ايها العضو الا تعلم انك فى قسم الأسئلة ؟؟؟

اين سؤالك ؟؟؟
*


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

مولكا ليه هو فاهم الي كاتبه ؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



molka molkan قال:


> *يا ايها العضو الا تعلم انك فى قسم الأسئلة ؟؟؟*
> 
> *اين سؤالك ؟؟؟*


 

سؤالي هل هذا النص يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



feen al7aq قال:


> سؤالي هل هذا النص يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟



*نعم !*


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



molka molkan قال:


> *نعم !*


 طيب لماذا استخدم كلمة سيد (ادونيه) التى تستخدم مع اى شخص ولم يستخدم كلمة السيد (أدوناى ) التى تستخدم مع الاله وحده؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

متااااااااااااابعه


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

الموضوع احد الاسئلة التي اثارها شمس الحق ، قبل ان يعلن ايمانه بالمسيح مخلصا وربا 

يمكن متابعة الحوار السابق  هنا :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112050


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



new_man قال:


> الموضوع احد الاسئلة التي اثارها شمس الحق ، قبل ان يعلن ايمانه بالمسيح مخلصا وربا
> 
> يمكن متابعة الحوار السابق  هنا :
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112050




*طيب اتابع معاه هنا ولا هناك ؟؟؟
عشان هاموت من اللى قاله هنا هاموت وهاطق لو فضل الكلام دة موجود
ههههههههه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



Feen al7aq قال:


> طيب لماذا استخدم كلمة سيد (ادونيه) التى تستخدم مع اى شخص ولم يستخدم كلمة السيد (أدوناى ) التى تستخدم مع الاله وحده؟


 

الاجابة على سؤالك تجده في الموضوع هنا ، وهو سؤال اجبنا فيه للاخت تروث 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115071


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



Feen al7aq قال:


> سؤالي هل هذا النص يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟


 
يثبت ان المسيح سوف يكون هو الديان العادل ، الذي قال له داود النبي والملك فخر اسرائيل (ربي ) .

فمن هو الديّان العادل غير الله ؟؟؟


 واذ ارتفع بيمين الله واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه.
34 لان داود لم يصعد الى السموات. وهو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني
35 حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.


كلام بطرس الذي يقول فيه ( داود لم يصعد الى السموات ) يعقبه بالقول و الاقتباس التالي كان من المزمور 110: 1

(1 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.2 يرسل الرب قضيب عزك من صهيون.تسلط في وسط اعدائك 3 شعبك منتدب في يوم قوتك في زينة مقدسة من رحم الفجر لك طل حداثتك 4 اقسم الرب ولن يندم.انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق.)
(مزمور 110: 1 - 4) 

والنص العبري يقول ( قال يهوه لادون ) . 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible...1&t=KJV#conc/1

والاقتباس لبطرس يذكرهم بكلام المسيح معهم في سؤال لم يستطعيوا الاجابة عنه ، نتذكر معا .

(وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سألهم يسوع42 قائلا ماذا تظنون في المسيح.ابن من هو.قالوا له ابن داود. 43 قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا 44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك. 45 فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه. 46 فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يسأله بتة)
(متى 22: 41 - 46)

السؤال خطير وصعب ، اذا كان المسيح هو ابن داود ، فكيف يقول له داود ( ربي او سيدي ) ؟؟؟ 

ولكي نفهم الاجابة التي لم يقلها الفريسيون امام المسيح ، عن هذا الاقتباس ليس اجدر من ( بولس ) الفريسي الذي تربي على يد غمالائيل لكي يشرحه لنا ، بكل صدق وامانة 

يمكنك قراءة الاجابة على السؤال :

هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115071&page=2


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



new_man قال:


> الموضوع احد الاسئلة التي اثارها شمس الحق ، قبل ان يعلن ايمانه بالمسيح مخلصا وربا
> 
> يمكن متابعة الحوار السابق هنا :
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112050


 
طيب انا سأقرأ كل المدخالات فى الرابط السابق

ولكن أرجو الرد على نقطة التفسير اليهودي التى اورددتها والاستدلال بنص تكوين اصحاح23

وارجو ان ان أكون لم اتسبب فى غضب أحد
كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*




feen al7aq قال:


> طيب انا سأقرأ كل المدخالات فى الرابط السابق





feen al7aq قال:


> ولكن أرجو الرد على نقطة التفسير اليهودي التى اورددتها والاستدلال بنص تكوين اصحاح23
> 
> وارجو ان ان أكون لم اتسبب فى غضب أحد
> كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


 

عزيزي اقرأ اولا ، وستجد ان الرد كاف للاجابة على كل اسئلتك 

وباي ترجمة تأخذها ، اجب عن سؤال السيد المسيح الذي لم يستطع اليهود ان يجيبوا عليه .


(41 وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سألهم يسوع
42 قائلا ماذا تظنون في المسيح.ابن من هو.قالوا له ابن داود.
43 قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا
44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.
45 فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه.
46 فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة.ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يسأله بتة)
(متى22: 41 - 46)



ربنا معاك .


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

شكرا للروابط السابقة

أنا اقتنعت ان قال الرب لربي

قصد بها داوود قال الرب (يهوه) لسيدي (يهوه الظاهر في الجسد)

ولكن لي طلبين أتمناهم منذ فترة بحث عميقة فى الاديان

أول طلب

أى مرجع او كتاب فيه النبوات التى تعلن ان المسيح هو يهوه اله العهد القديم موضحا النصوص العبرية

ثان طلب

اى مصدر للتفاسير اليهودية القديمة التى كانت قبل مجىء المسيح

*وشكرا لكم*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



Feen al7aq قال:


> ولكن لي طلبين أتمناهم منذ فترة بحث عميقة فى الاديان
> 
> أول طلب
> 
> أى مرجع او كتاب فيه النبوات التى تعلن ان المسيح هو يهوه اله العهد القديم موضحا النصوص العبرية


 
من الممكن ان نبدأ هنا في مناقشة بعضها اذا شئت 

اول واحدة تقول ان المسيح هو يهوه القديم 

(واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.)
(عبرانيين 1: 8 ) 

وهو اقتباس من المزمور

(كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.)
(مزمور 45: 6)

والنص العبري له ( كرسيك يا الوهيم ) 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Psa&c=45&v=1&t=KJV#conc/6

اذا فالكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح ( الابن المتجسد ) هو الذي يقول فيه المزمور ( كرسيك يا الوهيم ) .

هل ننتقل الى اثبات آخر ؟؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*




NEW_MAN قال:


> من الممكن ان نبدأ هنا في مناقشة بعضها اذا شئت





NEW_MAN قال:


> اول واحدة تقول ان المسيح هو يهوه القديم
> 
> (واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.)
> (عبرانيين 1: 8 )
> ...




اولا اشكرك علي سعة صدرك

لكن انا ايضا عندى مشكلة بكلمة ايلوهيم

لانها تستخدم نعم مع الله ولكن ايضا تستخدم مع  الملائكة والقضاة 
​*H430​אלהים
'ĕlôhîym​el-o-heem'​Plural of H433; gods in the ordinary sense; but specifically used (in the plural thus, especially with the article) of the supreme God; occasionally applied by way of deference to magistrates; and sometimes as a superlative: - angels, X exceeding, God (gods) (-dess, -ly), X (very) great, judges, X mighty.​* 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H430&t=KJV

فنجد فى نص سفر الخروج اصحاح 7 عدد 1

فقال الرب لموسى: «انظر! انا جعلتك الها (אלהים)  لفرعون. وهارون اخوك يكون نبيك.

واليهود فسروا نص مزمور 45

*6​*​​ كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.​
7 أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك.

على ان الوهيم الاولي تشير لداوود نفسه وترجموها للانجليزية  judge  قاضي

 Your throne, O judge, [will exist] forever and ever; the scepter of equity is the scepter of your kingdom.

وانا اري ان الموضوع هو موضوع لفظي(معنى كلمة ايلوهيم من سياق النص هنا ) وايضا تاريخي الى حد ما . فهل مملكة داوود (كمملكة حرفية ) صامدة الى الان ؟
أذا كانت لم تصمد سأقبل المعنى الغير حرفى
فأرجو الافادة لفظيا وتاريخيا ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



Feen al7aq قال:


> اولا اشكرك علي سعة صدرك
> 
> لكن انا ايضا عندى مشكلة بكلمة ايلوهيم
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي ​ 
بدون الدخول في مهاترات طويلة ​ 
الوهيم ( اسم جميع ) يأتي في الاشارة الى الله الواحد الحقيقي ، او الالهة المزيفة ( بالجمع ) او ( الملائكة والقضاة ) بالجمع .​ 
فتكون الترجمة ( يا قاضي ) بالمفرد هي ترجمة خاطئة (لم تعطيني رابطا لمصدر الترجمة الشاذة ) .​ 
وعموما كما قلت لك حتى لا ادخل في مجادلات حول هذا النص ، ويمكن الرجوع اليه فيما بعد ان تتأكد ان النص يتكلم عن ( الله ) والمسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ) ، وسنرجع لاحقا تاريخيا ولغويا ، هل النص العبري يشير الى الله او الى داود ، ساعطيك نصا آخر .​ 
يقول القديس بطرس ان داود كان يخاطب المسيح قائلا :​ 
(الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. 25 لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. 26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء. 27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا. 28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك. )​ 
(اعمال 2: 24 - 28) ​ 
في اشارة الى المزمور 
(جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين.لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع.)
(مزمور 16: 86)​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Psa&c=16&v=8&t=KJV#conc/8​ 
الكلمة في الاصل العبري هي ( يهوه ) ​ 
اي ان داود يخاطب المسيح قائلا له ( يهوه ) .​ 
اظن ان يهوه اسم الله ولم يطلق على آخر غيره .​ 
هل نعتبر هذا اول نص يثبت ما تطلبه ( ان المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ) ؟​


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

اولا احب ان اوضح ان هدفي هو معرفة الحق وليس للعناد لمجرد العناد
اذا اوضحت لى معانى النصوص بمدلول ارتباط نصوص الكتاب المقدس بعضه البعض فأنا سأقبل ولن ارفض طالما غير مناف للمنطق​ 


> الوهيم ( اسم جميع ) يأتي في الاشارة الى الله الواحد الحقيقي ، او الالهة المزيفة ( بالجمع ) او ( الملائكة والقضاة ) بالجمع .​
> 
> فتكون الترجمة ( يا قاضي ) بالمفرد هي ترجمة خاطئة (لم تعطيني رابطا لمصدر الترجمة الشاذة ) .​


 
انا متفق معك ولكن لماذا ترجمت كلمة ايلوهيم الى (الها) بالمفرد وليس آلهة فى النص التالى :-​ 
خروج 1:7 فقال الرب لموسى:انظر! انا جعلتك الها (אלהים) لفرعون. وهارون اخوك يكون نبيك​ 
ورابط الترجمة اليهودي لنص المزمور 45 ها هو :-​ 
7. Your throne, O judge, [will exist] forever and ever; the scepter of equity is the scepter of your kingdom.​ 
http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/16266/showrashi/true​ 



> (الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. 25 لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. 26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء. 27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا. 28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك. )
> 
> (اعمال 2: 24 - 28) ​
> في اشارة الى المزمور
> ...


 

هل تقصد ان داوود كان يتكلم بلسان المسيح فى هذا المزمور 16
كأن المسيح يخاطب يهوه قائلا له 

8 جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين. لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع
9 لذلك فرح قلبي وابتهجت روحي. جسدي أيضا يسكن مطمئنا.​


10 لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا.
أرجو التوضيح؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



feen al7aq قال:


> اولا احب ان اوضح ان هدفي هو معرفة الحق وليس للعناد لمجرد العناد
> 
> اذا اوضحت لى معانى النصوص بمدلول ارتباط نصوص الكتاب المقدس بعضه البعض فأنا سأقبل ولن ارفض طالما غير مناف للمنطق​


 
سنرى ، كل شيء سيتضح امامنا وامام المتابعين .



> انا متفق معك ولكن لماذا ترجمت كلمة ايلوهيم الى (الها) بالمفرد وليس آلهة فى النص التالى :-​
> خروج 1:7 فقال الرب لموسى:انظر! انا جعلتك الها (אלהים) لفرعون. وهارون اخوك يكون نبيك​
> ورابط الترجمة اليهودي لنص المزمور 45 ها هو :-​
> 7. Your throne, o judge, [will exist] forever and ever; the scepter of equity is the scepter of your kingdom.​
> http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/16266/showrashi/true​


 
الترجمة لا يعتد بها في اي شيء 
الترجمات قد تخطيء ، ولذلك نعود الى الاصل دائما في حالة الاختلاف .

اما بالنسبة لكلام الله الى موسى ( جعلت الوهيم لفرعون) وترجمتها ( جعلت الها لفرعون) فواضح من سياق النص ان الله يقول لموسى ( جعلت تتكلم نيابة عن - او بمثابة - الوهيم )  لفرعون ، وطبعا الكلام واضح من السياق ان الكلام يختص فرعون دونا عن غيره من البشر ، فمن الواضح ان موسى لم يفهم انه الها ولم يدعي الالوهية او اللاهوت .


يمكننا كما قلت لك للرجوع لمناقشة (الوهيم ) فانت وضعت رابطا لموقع يهودي ، فالترجمة بالطبع هي خاطئة بكل المقاييس لان ( الوهيم ) جمع ، حتى في الكلام عن الله الحي الحقيقي ، ولكن ليس هذا موضوعنا الان .

ولذلك قلت لك نرجي هذه الجزئية ، وسنعود لها .




> هل تقصد ان داوود كان يتكلم بلسان المسيح فى هذا المزمور 16
> كأن المسيح يخاطب يهوه قائلا له ​
> 8 جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين. لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع
> 
> ...


 
لا ياحبيبي 
انا اقصد ان داود يكلم الله الحقيقي الحي ، ويخاطبه قائلا ( يهوه ) 

والقديس بطرس يقول ان داود هنا كان يكلم المسيح ويقول له ( يهوه ) 

اي ان داود كان يكلم الله القديم ( يهوه ) وفي نفس الوقت يكلم المسيح ( يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ) .

هذا اثبات ان (المسيح) هو (يهوه) وكيف رأيناه ؟؟ بان ( يهوه ) ظهر في الجسد .

هل وضحت هذه النقطة ؟؟؟ سانتقل معك بعدها الى كلام آخر ( يهوه ) نفسه يقول انه سيأتي للناس في صورة الناس .


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



new_man قال:


> لا ياحبيبي
> انا اقصد ان داود يكلم الله الحقيقي الحي ، ويخاطبه قائلا ( يهوه )
> 
> والقديس بطرس يقول ان داود هنا كان يكلم المسيح ويقول له ( يهوه )
> ...


 
وضحت ولكن انا اري مشكلة فى الجزء

مزمور 16 عدد 10
لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا

هل داوود هو الذي لم يري فسادا ام المسيح؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

الجسد الذي ظهر به المسيح هوا الذي لن يري فسادا

صح كدا


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



feen al7aq قال:


> وضحت ولكن انا اري مشكلة فى الجزء
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اجابتك الاخت العزيزة تروث باجابة موجزة 

واليك الرد والاجابة بالتفصيل 

(25 لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع.
26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء.
27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.
28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك.
29 ايها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ ان يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود انه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم.
30 فاذ كان نبيا وعلم ان الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه
31 سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا.
32 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.
33 واذ ارتفع بيمين الله واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه.)
(اعمال 2: 25 - 33)


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

أنا فهمت الاتي :-

لأنك لن تترك نفسي(نفس داوود)  في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا

هل تقصد ان داوود يتكلم عن نفسه المقامة فى قيامة المسيح يعني؟

انا اريد ربط الشاهدين بعضهما ببعض

25 لأن داود يقول فيه: كنت أرى الرب أمامي في كل حين أنه عن يميني لكي لا أتزعزع.​
26 لذلك سر قلبي وتهلل لساني. حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن على رجاء.
27 لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.
28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك.
29 أيها الرجال الإخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود إنه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم.
30 فإذ كان نبيا وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسم أنه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه
31 سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح أنه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا.​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



feen al7aq قال:


> أنا فهمت الاتي :-
> 
> لأنك لن تترك نفسي(نفس داوود) في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا
> 
> هل تقصد ان داوود يتكلم عن نفسه المقامة فى قيامة المسيح يعني؟


 
يا حبيبي انت كتبت بتقول انك عايز تفهم 
فلماذا تقول اشياء غير التي كتبناها لك 

قلنا ان داود قال بروح النبؤة في المزمور ( لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية . لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا ) 

القديس بطرس بيقول ان داود جسده رأي فسادا وقبره عندهم ، ويقول بطريقة واضحة ليس فيها اي مجال للف والدوران .

*سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا. فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.*


اذا واضح ان الكلام الذي كتبه داود لا يعني به (داود ) ولكنه نبؤة عن ( يهوه ) الذي سيأخذ جسدا انسانيا لن يرى فسادا ، وشرح الروح القدس بالوحي المقدس على لسان القديس بطرس في الانجيل ان هذا هو ( المسيح ) الذي هو (يهوه الظاهر في الجسد الذي لا يرى فسادا ) .

واضح الكلام والا لسه شوية لف ودوران ؟؟
ما رأيك ان تقرأ سفر الاعمال الاصحاح 2 ، من الكتاب المقدس ، وتعال بعدها قل ما فهمته وماذا يريد الكتاب المقدس ان يقول وما تقوله انت ؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*




> ما رأيك ان تقرأ سفر الاعمال الاصحاح 2 ، من الكتاب المقدس ، وتعال بعدها قل ما فهمته وماذا يريد الكتاب المقدس ان يقول وما تقوله انت ؟؟



طيب سأتركك لقراء اعمال الرسل اصحاح 2 بتمعن ثم نكمل الحوار


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

دليل تاني علي ان داوود يقصد بكلمه لن تدع قدوسك يري فسادا جسم المسيح المتجسد في المزمور دا 

26 لذلك سر قلبي وتهلل لساني. حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن على رجاء.
27 *لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.*


الايه دي و الموقف دا في انجيل مرقص و المسيح بيخرج الشياطين:

(3 وَكَانَ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ رَجُلٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ فَصَرَخَ 
24 قَائِلاً: «آهِ! مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ! أَتَيْتَ لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ قُدُّوسُ اللَّهِ!» 
25 فَانْتَهَرَهُ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «اخْرَسْ وَاخْرُجْ مِنْهُ!» )

شايف الشيطان قاله ايه

*عرفتك انت قدوس الله*

دا القدوس الذي لن يري فسادا الي اتكلم عنه داوود في المزمور و قصده بطرس في اعمال الرسل كجسد المسيح


و شكرا


سلام و نعمه​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



truthseeker5 قال:


> دليل تاني علي ان داوود يقصد بكلمه لن تدع قدوسك يري فسادا جسم المسيح المتجسد في المزمور دا
> 
> 26 لذلك سر قلبي وتهلل لساني. حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن على رجاء.
> 27 *لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.*​
> ...


 
ح يقولوا لك ده كلام الشيطان 

طيب آدي كلام الملاك :

(فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.)(لوقا 1: 35)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

كنت هحطها بجد بس لاقيت برضه هيقولوا دا كلام الملاك ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



truthseeker5 قال:


> كنت هحطها بجد بس لاقيت برضه هيقولوا دا كلام الملاك ههههههههههههههههه


 
اذا فهذا كلام الله نفسه :

(لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام. 7 لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن الى الابد.غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا)
(اشعياء 9: 6 - 7)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

صحححححححححح

اصلا عقليا كدا يعني هل فيه حد في العالم اسمه قدوس او القدوس 

الا الله

حتي عند المسلمين فيه من الاسماء الحسني القدوس

هل عندهم تفسير ليه المسيح اسمه كدا

و نبؤه اشعياء

هل فيه نبي يتنبأ قبل المسيح ب 700 سنه انه هيولد ولد اسمه الها قديرا ابا ابديا

انهي عقل يقول انه مش الله(لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.)

انا اول مره قريت السفر دا زمان استغربت جدا جدا انه يتولد واحد اسمه الها قديرا و رئيس السلام

لا بجد يعني فضلت فتره محتاره في السفر دا و في مزامير داوود بالذات بتاع قال الرب لربي دا احترت جدا في الكلمه وقتها

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

استاذ نيومان انا أحب ان اوضح لحضرتك ايمانى
 انا شخص مسيحي ولكن مشكلتى انى رميت اذني لبعض أفكار شهود يهوه وافكار يهودية فتشتت لذلك اسأل واناقش وانا على علم ان هناك حياة ابدية فلذلك انا اتأكد من حقائق الكتاب المقدس ليس أكثر

المهم انا قرأت اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2 وهذا ما فهمته





> أعمال 25:2 لأن داود يقول فيه(في المسيح): كنت أرى الرب (يهوه) أمامي في كل حين أنه عن يميني لكي لا أتزعزع


​


> مزمور 8:16 שׁויתי יהוה לנגדי תמיד כי מימיני בל־אמוט׃
> ​


​​​هنا فهمت ان بطرس اشار الى ان داوود كان يري المسيح على انه يهوه المتجسد​


> 26 لذلك سر قلبي وتهلل لساني. حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن على رجاء.


​


> 27 لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.
> ​


​هنا داوود يتكلم بلغة المتكلم قائلا نفسى
ولكن بطرس قال عن داود إنه مات ودفن وجسده فسد بالفعل في قبره عندهم في ذلك اليوم فبذلك وضع دليله ان داوود لم يكن يتكلم عن نفسه (نفس داوود) بل تكلم عن قيامة المسيح أنه(يسوع) لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا . وتعليقى : ان دليل (قبر داوود موجود عندهم واكيد ان جسده فسد وتحلل) دليل جميل ومقنع!! ​ولكن لماذا لم يتكلم داوود قائلا : جسده... ونفسه ... اريد ان افهم المعزى النبوي فى تكلم داوود بلغة المتكلم وليس بلغة الاشارة الى شخص آخر؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

طب ليه مش وضحت ايمانك من الاول

احنا افتكرنا انك احد الاخوه المسلمين او الملحدين السائلين

انتا كدا سهلت الرد اكتر علي الاخوه المتبحرين

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*




> ولكن لماذا لم يتكلم داوود قائلا : جسده... ونفسه


 
لانه بيتنبا علي لسان غيره بشئ سوف يحدث


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



feen al7aq قال:


> ولكن لماذا لم يتكلم داوود قائلا : جسده... ونفسه ... اريد ان افهم المعزى النبوي فى تكلم داوود بلغة المتكلم وليس بلغة الاشارة الى شخص آخر؟


 
ليس لنا ان نشترط على الله كيف يتكلم بالنبؤات ، ولكن نستطيع طبعا مع الدراسة والتدقيق ان نفهم ان داود يتكلم هنا بروح النبؤة .

اعتقد ان هذا موضوع آخر ، هل نستكمل شواهد ان يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) ذاته ؟؟؟

وشكرا لصراحتك في الاعلان ان تناقش هنا افكار شهود يهوه ، وحيث انك بدأت تستمع لشهود يهوه ، فانا لدي سؤال دائما اطرحه على كل من يناقشني من شهود يهوه ولم يقدم لي عنه اجابة ، لا مقنعة ولا غير مقنعة ، هم فقط يخرجون ولا يعودون بالرد .

فهل استطيع ان اطرح عليك نفس السؤال، وتحاول ان تفكر معي لماذا شهود يهوه ليس لهم جواب عنه ؟؟؟

سؤالي في صميم الموضوع ويثبت ان ( المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ) وعدم اجابة شهود يهوه عليه انما لان الاجابة تهدم ايمانهم من جذوره.

في انتظار ردك الكريم .


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*




> ، هل نستكمل شواهد ان يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) ذاته ؟؟؟



يا ريت نكمل الشواهد




> فهل استطيع ان اطرح عليك نفس السؤال، وتحاول ان تفكر معي لماذا شهود يهوه ليس لهم جواب عنه ؟؟


؟

تفضل بكل سرور


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

شهود يهوه يقولون انهم هكذا لان الكتاب يقول :

(انتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا اني انا هو.قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون. 11 انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص. 12 انا اخبرت وخلّصت واعلمت وليس بينكم غريب.وانتم شهودي يقول الرب وانا الله. 13 ايضا من اليوم انا هو ولا منقذ من يدي.افعل ومن يرد )
(اشعياء 43: 10 - 13)

(انتم شهودي يقول يهوه ) هكذا جاءت في النص العبري .

وهم بهذا يقولون ان ( المسيح) ليس هو يهوه ، بل هو ( اله ) خلقه يهوه ( وهذا سوف يقودنا الى نص يوحنا 1: 1 وسوف اناقشه ايضا معك في وقته ، لانهم يترجموها بطريقة خاطئة على خلاف قواعد اللغة اليونانية وينقل عنهم بالطبع احباؤنا المسلمين بجهل ) .

المهم ، سؤالي الان : اذا كان المسيح مرسلا من يهوه ليجعل الناس كلهم ( شهود يهوه ) كما يقولون .

لماذا قال المسيح للتلاميذ :

(لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض)
(اعمال الرسل 1: 8)

المسيح يقول للتلاميذ ( تكونون لي شهودا ) وليس ( تكونون شهودا ليهوه ) !!!!

وكما نرى في سفر اعمال الرسل وكل الرسائل فالتلاميذ يشهدون للمسيح . 

فالمسيح هنا واحد من اثنين :

اما انه عمل تمرد على (يهوه ) وجعل الناس في العهد الجديد (شهود المسيح ) وبهذا فهناك تناقض بين كلام العهدين .

واما ان المسيح هو ( يهوه ) القديم الظاهر في الجسد ، وكونه يطلب من التلاميذ ان يكونوا ( شهودا للمسيح ) فهو لا يختلف عن كونهم ( شهود يهوه ) !!!! 

خاصة وان سفر الاعمال يقول فيه الرسول بولس مخاطبا الاساقفة :

(احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا *كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه*.)
(اعمال 20: 28) 

فمن الواضح ان الذي مات على الصليب بحسب هذا التقرير وقدم دمه للفداء (الله بذاته ) وان كنا رأيناه (في صورة المسيح متجسدا ) .

هل هذ النقطة واضحة، ونستكمل باقي الاثباتات من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*




> شهود يهوه يقولون انهم هكذا لان الكتاب يقول :
> 
> (انتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا اني انا هو.قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون. 11 انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص. 12 انا اخبرت وخلّصت واعلمت وليس بينكم غريب.وانتم شهودي يقول الرب وانا الله. 13 ايضا من اليوم انا هو ولا منقذ من يدي.افعل ومن يرد )
> (اشعياء 43: 10 - 13)
> ...


انا هنا متفق معك وليس معهم!! 
ولكن انا فعلا عندي مشاكل فى بعض النصوص فى الاصل العبري واليوناني
كما قلت انت مثلا فى نص يوحنا 1:1 لا يوجد اداة تعريف لكلمة الله فى نص  وكان الكلمة الله !!




> خاصة وان سفر الاعمال يقول فيه الرسول بولس مخاطبا الاساقفة :
> 
> (احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا *كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه*.)
> (اعمال 20: 28)
> ...


هنا متشكك وعموما من الممكن ان توضح باختصار الاصل اليونانى ل (كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه) لنستكمل الشواهد التى توضح ان المسيح هو يهوه
شكرا ليك


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



Feen al7aq قال:


> انا هنا متفق معك وليس معهم!!
> ولكن انا فعلا عندي مشاكل فى بعض النصوص فى الاصل العبري واليوناني
> كما قلت انت مثلا فى نص يوحنا 1:1 لا يوجد اداة تعريف لكلمة الله فى نص وكان الكلمة الله !!


 
عزيزي ، لا تقلق ابدا ، سنقوم بالرد على كل ما يقوله شهود يهوه ، وخاصة نص يوحنا 1: 1 ، واذا كان لك معرفة بسيطة باللغة اليونانية ( مش مهم معرفة متعمقة ) فسوف يكون هذا مساعدا جدا 

وسنناقش ايضا ( بكر كل خليقة ) ، كل هذه الامور ساناقشها معك في حينه ، ولكني افضل ان نستكمل الشواهد التي تثبت ان المسيح هو يهوه .


> هنا متشكك وعموما من الممكن ان توضح باختصار الاصل اليونانى ل (كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه) لنستكمل الشواهد التى توضح ان المسيح هو يهوه
> شكرا ليك


 
النص اليوناني هنا 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Act&c=20&v=28&t=KJV#conc/28

*θεός theos*​ 
to feed the church of God, which he hath purchased with his own blood.

*التي اقتناها الله بدمه *

*في حين كلنا يعرف ان الدم المسفوك على الصليب هو دم المسيح ، فاذا قال ( الله بدمه ) = ( المسيح بدمه ) *
*ليس هناك حاجة لشرح كبير لفهم ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس هنا .*

هل نستكمل ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

متااااااااااابعه موت....


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

Act 20:28 προσέχετε οὖν ἑαυτοῖς καὶ παντὶ τῷ ποιμνίῳ, ἐν ᾧ ὑμᾶς τὸ Πνεῦμα τὸ ῞Αγιον ἔθετο ἐπισκόπους, ποιμαίνειν τὴν ἐκκλησίαν τοῦ Θεοῦ, ἣν περιποιήσατο διὰ τοῦ ἰδίου αἵματος. 
أعتقد انها كنيسة الاله وعلامة التعريف موجودة​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



Feen al7aq قال:


> Act 20:28 προσέχετε οὖν ἑαυτοῖς καὶ παντὶ τῷ ποιμνίῳ, ἐν ᾧ ὑμᾶς τὸ Πνεῦμα τὸ ῞Αγιον ἔθετο ἐπισκόπους, ποιμαίνειν τὴν ἐκκλησίαν τοῦ Θεοῦ, ἣν περιποιήσατο διὰ τοῦ ἰδίου αἵματος.
> 
> 
> أعتقد انها كنيسة الاله وعلامة التعريف موجودة​


 

لم افهم قصدك ، الترجمة العربية تقول ( الله ) والانجليزية تقول God
(في الترجمة الانجليزية يكتفي المترجم ب God في الاشارة الى الله الحقيقي بدون اداة تعريف ) 

فهل توافقني الان ام هذا تسجيل اعتراض ،لم افهم !!!


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

أنا اعتراضى اذا كانت ليس بها اداة التعريف 
τοῦ
فعندها من الممكن ان تترجم اله وليس الاله
اعتراضى تحديدا فى يوحنا 1:1 بعد ان ننتهى من الشواهد المؤكدة بان المسيح هو يهوه
ولكن نص اعمال الرسل 20 عدد 28 ان متفق معك انها تترجم كنيسة الاله (الحقيقي) الذى اقتناها بدمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*

هنا سوف نناقش نبؤة معقدة بعض الشيء ، تعقيدها ان بها عدد من النبؤات المداخلة عن (يهوه) ولكنها تحققت في (المسيح )


يقول الكتاب المقدس : 

(هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرّون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود.)
(ملاخي 3: 1)

المتكلم هنا هو ( يهوه ) יְהוָה צְבָאֹֽות׃ 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Mal&c=3&v=1&t=KJV#conc/1

يهوه يقول انه سوف يرسل ملاكه قدامه ( قدام يهوه )

والنبؤة بالطبع عن يوحنا المعمدان ، وقد جاء امام المسيح (لابد وان يكون هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ) .

بقية النبؤة تقول ان (يهوه ) سوف يأتي ، وفي نفس الوقت يقول ( السيد الذي تطلبونه الى هيكله ) فالكلام لازال عن( يهوه ) وليس هناك هيكل لليهود سوى ( هيكل يهوه ) ، الذي سوف يأتي اليه ( السيد ) وفي نفس الوقت هو ( ملاك العهد ) !!!!

فمن هو (يهوه ) و ( السيد الذي يطلبونه ) و ( ملاك العهد ) الذي جاء بعد يوحنا المعمدان الى (هيكل يهوه ) ؟؟؟


(كما هو مكتوب في الانبياء. ها انا ارسل امام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيّئ طريقك قدامك. 3 صوت صارخ في البرية اعدّوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة. 4 كان يوحنا يعمد في البرية ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا.)
(مرقس 1: 2- 4)

الكلام الذي يقوله الوحي المقدس في ( مرقس ) يقول ايضا ان يوحنا المعمدان كان ينادي اعدوا طريق الرب ، اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة .

فكيف جاءت هذه النبؤة في العهد القديم ، وكانت تتكلم عن من ؟؟

(صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب.قوّموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا. 4 كل وطاء يرتفع وكل جبل واكمة ينخفض ويصير المعوج مستقيما والعراقيب سهلا. 5 فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعا لان فم الرب تكلم)
(اشعياء 40: 3 - 5)

هل استطعت ان تخمن بنجاح ان النبؤة تقول ( اعدوا طريق يهوه) .

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Isa&c=40&v=1&t=KJV#conc/3

فيعلن مجد (يهوه ) ويراه كل بشر 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Isa&c=40&v=1&t=KJV#conc/5

هل ( يهوه ) يعطي مجده لآخر ؟؟؟ بحسب اشعياء ، هذا مستحيل :

(انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لآخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات.)
(اشعياء 42: 8)

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Isa&c=42&v=1&t=KJV#conc/8
 

هل كل هذه الادلة واضحة ، ونستمر ؟؟؟ ام لديك تعليق او رد عليها ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: حوار مع اقوال شهود يهوه*

بعد اذنك اخي (فين الحق ) تم تغيير اسم الموضوع ليعبّر عن محتواه ، وذلك لسهولة الحفظ في الارشيف والبحث في المنتدي .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

يبارك تعبك يا نيومان

نفسي في موضوعات عن هرطقات المورمون و ال uniterians و الادفنتست كمااااااااااان عشان المؤمن الجديد مش يحتار بارائهم بالذات ال uniterians لاني في اول بحثي عن المسيحيه تأثرت بيهم شويه مش هكدب عليك بس كتر البحث خلاني اكره غلطهم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]


> [font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]هنا سوف نناقش نبؤة معقدة بعض الشيء ، تعقيدها ان بها عدد من النبؤات المداخلة عن (يهوه) ولكنها تحققت في (المسيح[/font][/font] )
> 
> 
> [font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]يقول الكتاب المقدس[/font][/font] :
> ...


[/font][/font]​　
　
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الاجابة : المسيح (المسيا المطلوب) - وانا بصراحة فصصت النص العبري لاعرف ادوات الاشارة تشير لمن فى الاصل العبري ​[/font][/font]הנני​​​​هأنني שׁלח ارسل - شوليح מלאכי ملاكي - ملاخي ופנה وفنه - ليقوَم דרך دريخ - طريق לפני ليفاناى - قبلي ופתאם وفيت أوم - وفجأة יבוא يا بوا - يأتي אל־היכלו اليهيخالوا - الي هيكله האדון هأدون - السيد אשׁר أشير - الذي אתם أتم - أنتم מבקשׁים مبقاشيم - طالبين ומלאך وملاخ - وملاك הברית هبريت - العهد אשׁר أشير - الذي אתם أتم - أنتم חפצים حفيصيم - تسرون הנה هنيه - هوذا בא با - يأتي אמר أمار - قال יהוה צבאות يهوه صباؤوت - رب الجنود​
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]غير معترض غير على ان المسيح سمى بملاك العهد الجديد ويوحنا سمى بنفس التسمية​[/font]​[/font] !!​
[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]
　
　​[/font][/font]


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> يبارك تعبك يا نيومان
> 
> نفسي في موضوعات عن هرطقات المورمون و ال uniterians و الادفنتست كمااااااااااان عشان المؤمن الجديد مش يحتار بارائهم بالذات ال uniterians لاني في اول بحثي عن المسيحيه تأثرت بيهم شويه مش هكدب عليك بس كتر البحث خلاني اكره غلطهم
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
فكرة لا بأس بها طبعا، يمكننا مناقشة وتفنيد كل هذه المعتقدات ، ولكن هذا يحتاج بعض الوقت ، فدعينا الان ننتهي من موضوع شهود يهوه ، ونراجع باقي هذه العقائد في مواضيع قادمة 

ما رأيك ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

تماااااااااام مش مستعجله خااااااالص لان انا عارفه ان القعده عالنت بتعمييييييييييييي

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك نيومان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

فيعلن مجد الرب( יהוה- يهوه) ويراه كل بشر جميعا لان فم الرب( יהוה- يهوه) تكلم

المسيح هو فم يهوه المتكلم ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> ]​
> 
> 
> [font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]غير معترض غير على ان المسيح سمى بملاك العهد الجديد ويوحنا سمى بنفس التسمية
> ...




اسمح لي باستيضاح بعض الامور في ردك :

اولا: ( ملاك العهد ) او ( ملاك الرب ) او (ملاك يهوه ) هذا التعبير ورد في العهد القديم في اشارة الى ظهورات الله في صورة الناس في العهد القديم ، ولهذا فتعبير ( ملاك العهد ) في هذه النبؤة من الواضح انها تشير الى ( السيد الذي يأتي الى هيكله ) وهو المتكلم نفسه ( يهوه = رب الجنود ) .

ثانيا: ملاك العهد ( لم يقل احد ملاك العهد الجديد - ليس هناك تسمية بهذا الاسم ) وبناء على هذا المفهوم فهي تشير الى ( يهوه المتجسد ) اي المسيح بحسب تحقيق النبؤات في العهد الجديد .

ثالثا: يوحنا المعمدان مشار اليه في النبؤة ( ملاكي وليس ملاك العهد) وهو الذي يعد طريق ( يهوه ) وهو نفسه (ملاك العهد ) .

اين اذا ان يوحنا اخذ نفس التسمية التي للمسيح ؟؟
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> فيعلن مجد الرب( יהוה- يهوه) ويراه كل بشر جميعا لان فم الرب( יהוה- يهوه) تكلم
> 
> المسيح هو فم يهوه المتكلم ؟


 
او يمكنك ان تقول ان المسيح هو يهوه الكلمة المتجسد . 

تجسد المسيح هو ظهور مجد يهوه (او يهوه في مجده) لان يهوه لا يعطي مجده لآخر ، وليس ظهور فم يهوه !!!

اتمنى ان لا يكون كلامك تفسيرات للكتاب المقدس لمجرد الاعتراض  ، فانا حتى الان لم افسر اي شيء ، انا فقط اعطي حقائق ولا تحتاج الى تفسير او لي اعناق الكلمات او الحقائق .


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اسمح لي باستيضاح بعض الامور في ردك :
> 
> اولا: ( ملاك العهد ) او ( ملاك الرب ) او (ملاك يهوه ) هذا التعبير ورد في العهد القديم في اشارة الى ظهورات الله في صورة الناس في العهد القديم ، ولهذا فتعبير ( ملاك العهد ) في هذه النبؤة من الواضح انها تشير الى ( السيد الذي يأتي الى هيكله ) وهو المتكلم نفسه ( يهوه = رب الجنود ) .
> 
> ...


 
أنا بصراحة كنت استغرب عند قراءتي ان الاشخاص فى الكتاب المقدس عندما يرون ملاك يهوه يعتقدون انهم سيموتون مع ان الذي يقول (الانسان لا يراني ويعيش ) هو يهوه نفسه وليس ملاك يهوه
 ملاك يهوه = يهوه متجسدا 
ولكن اريد ان افهم لماذا دائما الاشخاص فى الكتاب المقدس يقولون انهم اذا رأوا ملاك الرب يعادل ذلك رؤيتهم للرب ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> أنا بصراحة كنت استغرب عند قراءتي ان الاشخاص فى الكتاب المقدس عندما يرون ملاك يهوه يعتقدون انهم سيموتون مع ان الذي يقول (الانسان لا يراني ويعيش ) هو يهوه نفسه وليس ملاك يهوه
> ملاك يهوه = يهوه متجسدا
> ولكن اريد ان افهم لماذا دائما الاشخاص فى الكتاب المقدس يقولون انهم اذا رأوا ملاك الرب يعادل ذلك رؤيتهم للرب ؟


 
يهوه يقول ( لا يراني الانسان ويعيش ) يقصد يراه في مجده ( مجد يهوه ) وفي جوهره الروحي ، يمكنك مراجعة قصة موسى وطلبه ان يرى يهوه في سفر الخروج ، فلكي يرى الانسان ( يهوه ) ليس هناك الا طريقين :

الاول : يجب ان يموت الانسان ليخرج من الجسد ويكون روحا فيرى ( يهوه ) الذي هو روح 

الثاني : ان يتجسد (يهوه ) او يظهر في صورة الناس ، وهذه كانت ظهورات ( يهوه ) في القديم ، فكان الناس يرونه ، ويعرفون انهم رأوا ( يهوه ) فيهمون ما قلته انت ( لا يراني الانسان ويعيش ) فيعتقدون ان هم سيموتون ، ولكن كما ترى فان من يرى ( ملاك يهوه ) اي ( يهوه المتجسد ) لم يمت .

لقب ( ملاك يهوه ) كان يشار اليه دائما بانه ( ظهور يهوه للبشر ) وهذا ليس كلامي انا بل كلام ( يهود آمنوا بالمسيح ) ويمكنني ان ارشدك لاحد مواقعهم على الانترنت يشرح هذه الجزئية .

ولكن دعني اسألك الان ، هل انتهينا بالاتفاق على هذه الجزئية ام لازال لديك تعليق عليها ؟؟؟

لازال امامنا الكثير من الاثباتات والبراهين فلا تقلق .


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

> لقب ( ملاك يهوه ) كان يشار اليه دائما بانه ( ظهور يهوه للبشر ) وهذا ليس كلامي انا بل كلام ( يهود آمنوا بالمسيح ) ويمكنني ان ارشدك لاحد مواقعهم على الانترنت يشرح هذه الجزئية .



حضرتك تقصد الميسيانيك جوس (messianic jews) صح ؟

انا بصراحة للأسف شفت مواقع ليهم ( انجليزية وانا مش ضيلع فى الانجليزية )ومواقع ضدهم عبرانية (وانا بفهم العبرية )



> ولكن دعني اسألك الان ، هل انتهينا بالاتفاق على هذه الجزئية ام لازال لديك تعليق عليها ؟؟؟



أكمل طبعا بصراحة انا مستمتع بالحوار مع انى تعبتك على ما أظن
 أشكرك


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> حضرتك تقصد الميسيانيك جوس (messianic jews) صح ؟
> 
> انا بصراحة للأسف شفت مواقع ليهم ( انجليزية وانا مش ضيلع فى الانجليزية )ومواقع ضدهم عبرانية (وانا بفهم العبرية )


 
تمام ، هم يهود آمنوا بان يسوع هو المسيح الذي اخبرت عنه نبؤات العهد القديم ، وكلامهم كله بالدليل وبتفسيرات (الرباي ) اليهود الذين كتبوا قبل مجيء المسيح ، وبالطبع كل تفسيرات اليهود تنطبق على المسيح ، حيث ان تفسيرات اليهود الجديدة يحاولون فيها تغيير المعنى لكي لا تنطبق على المسيح ، ولكن الادلة والبراهين قاطعة بدرجة لا يمكن تجاهلها ، ان يسوع هو المسيح ( يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ) . 

ويمكننا ان نناقش ما يقولونه وما يقوله معارضوهم ( ان شاء الرب وعشنا ) واستمريت معنا في هذا الحوار .




feen al7aq قال:


> أكمل طبعا بصراحة انا مستمتع بالحوار مع انى تعبتك على ما أظن
> أشكرك


 
لا يهمك من التعب ، فنحن نفرح عندما نستطيع ان نأتي بخروف واحد ضال اكثر من 99 في الحظيرة ، يهمني ان اسمع رأيك عن ما ناقشناه حتى الان ، وقبل الانتقال الى نقطة جديدة ، والتي استأذنك في طرحها غدا ( ان شاء الرب وعشنا ) ولكن دعني اسمع رأيك في نبؤة ملاخي ، هل فهمت منها انها تقول ان المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> لا يهمك من التعب ، فنحن نفرح عندما نستطيع ان نأتي بخروف واحد ضال اكثر من 99 في الحظيرة ، يهمني ان اسمع رأيك عن ما ناقشناه حتى الان ، وقبل الانتقال الى نقطة جديدة ، والتي استأذنك في طرحها غدا ( ان شاء الرب وعشنا ) ولكن دعني اسمع رأيك في نبؤة ملاخي ، هل فهمت منها انها تقول ان المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ؟


 طيب انا سأتمعن فى النقطة الاخيرة واقول لك رأيي الاخير غدا
شكرا لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

ممكن نص نبؤه ملاخي يا نيومان
شكرا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> ممكن نص نبؤه ملاخي يا نيومان
> شكرا لك


 

هي التي تناقشنا فيها بدءا من المداخلة رقم # 44 فصاعدا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1786325&postcount=44

اصحي معانا يا اختي العزيزة


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

> Mal 3:1 هئنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي. ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود.


​


> *
> 
> Mar 1:2​*كما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء: «ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك.
> 
> ...


​بعد قراءتي للنصوص السابقة بتمعن استخلصت هذه الملحوظات​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]　​اولا :- هناك تحول فى صيغة الكلام حدث بين نبوة ملاخي و انجيل مرقس ​​​كلمة أمامى(أنا يهوه) تحولت الى (أمام وجهك) فى انجيل مرقس ،وايضا كلمة - فيهيء الطريق أمامي تحولت الي( الذي يهيء طريقك قدامك)​
هذا التحول يجعلنا ندرك ان يهوه اصبح الشخص الموجه اليه الكلام في انجيل مرقس​*Mar 1:2​*​​كما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء: «ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك.​*Mal 3:1​*​​هئنذا (يهوه) أرسل ملاكي(يوحنا المعمدان) فيهيئ الطريق أمامي(أنا يهوه). ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه(المسيا المنتظر- المسيح) وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود(يهوه صباؤوت( ​
ثانيا :-  اما عن (يأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذى تطلبونه) فمن الممكن ان يقال على الهيكل (هيكل يهوه ) او (هيكل اليهود) أو (هيكل سليمان مثلا )
(هيكل المسيا الآتي) لا اجد ان كلمة هيكله تفيد انه يهوه​​​ثالثا :-[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] اما عن نبوة اشعياء​[/FONT][/FONT]أشعياء 3:40 صوت صارخ في البرية: أعدوا طريق الرب. قوموا في القفر سبيلا لإلهنا
مرقس 3:1 صوت صارخ في البرية: أعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]هنا نقل الكلام نقلا حرفيا دون ان يوجه الكلام لشخص آخر غير يهوه ولكن نجد فى العدد​[/FONT][/FONT]فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعا لأن فم الرب تكلم​ונגלה​​​​​​في نيجل - ويتجلي כבוד كيبود - مجد יהוה يهوه וראו في رأوا - ويراه כל كل בשׂר بسآر - بشر יחדו يحداف - معا כי كي - لأن פי في - فم יהוה يهوه דבר دبير - تكلم
من ناحية هذا العدد انا فهمت ان مجد يهوه( او بمعنى يهوه بمجده) سيتجلى ويراه كل بشر لان فم يهوه يتكلم -هذا العدد واضح فيه ان يهوه سيتجلي​
​
رابعا :- واخيرا كما سبق اود ان اري الدليل القاطع الذي يؤكد ان (ملاك الرب) فى العهد القديم كان يرمز لتجسد يهوه او تجلى مجده​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]​[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]​


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

*



 
ملاخي اصحاح 3
1 هئنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي. ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود.
 
2 ومن يحتمل يوم مجيئه ومن يثبت عند ظهوره؟ لأنه مثل نار الممحص ومثل أشنان القصار.
 
3 فيجلس ممحصا ومنقيا للفضة. فينقي بني لاوي ويصفيهم كالذهب والفضة ليكونوا مقربين للرب تقدمة بالبر.

أنقر للتوسيع...

​




4 فتكون تقدمة يهوذا وأورشليم مرضية للرب كما في أيام القدم وكما في السنين القديمة.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل هذه النبوءة لم تتحقق بجملتها ؟​​​*​​​​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

حسنا عزيزي 

دعنا نأخذ كلامك واحدة في كل مرة 



feen al7aq قال:


> بعد قراءتي للنصوص السابقة بتمعن استخلصت هذه الملحوظات
> [font=times new roman (arabic)]　[/font]
> اولا :- هناك تحول فى صيغة الكلام حدث بين نبوة ملاخي و انجيل مرقس ​
> كلمة أمامى(أنا يهوه) تحولت الى (أمام وجهك) فى انجيل مرقس ،وايضا كلمة - فيهيء الطريق أمامي تحولت الي( الذي يهيء طريقك قدامك)
> ...


 
لم افهم تحديدا استنتاجك لهذه الجزئية 
هل تتفق معي ان المسيح هو يهوه المعنى بالكلام ؟​



> ثانيا :- اما عن (يأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذى تطلبونه) فمن الممكن ان يقال على الهيكل (هيكل يهوه ) او (هيكل اليهود) أو (هيكل سليمان مثلا )​
> (هيكل المسيا الآتي) لا اجد ان كلمة هيكله تفيد انه يهوه​


 
سياق الكلام في ملاخي 3 يقول انه يتكلم عن ( هيكل الرب ) مكان تقديم الذبائح في اورشليم 

وبالتالي فان ( هيكله ) الضمير يعود على ( يهوه ) فيقول انه يأتي الى هيكله وليس ( يأتي بهيكله ) .

انها تتكلم عن مجيء (يهوه) الى هيكله اورشليم .
ولكن الذي رأيناه آتيا الى هيكل اورشليم هو المسيح .

ماذا تفهم من هذا الكلام ؟؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

> لم افهم تحديدا استنتاجك لهذه الجزئية
> هل تتفق معي ان المسيح هو يهوه المعنى بالكلام ؟



أنجيل مرقس حول الكلام الذى نُسب الي يهوه على المسيا
نعم هنا لا اعتراض فهمت ان انجيل مرقس وصف المسيح بأنه يهوه



> سياق الكلام في ملاخي 3 يقول انه يتكلم عن ( هيكل الرب ) مكان تقديم الذبائح في اورشليم
> 
> وبالتالي فان ( هيكله ) الضمير يعود على ( يهوه ) فيقول انه يأتي الى هيكله وليس ( يأتي بهيكله ) .
> 
> ...




*Mal 3:1* הנני שׁלח מלאכי ופנה־דרך לפני ופתאם יבוא אל־היכלו האדון אשׁר־אתם מבקשׁים ומלאך הברית אשׁר־אתם חפצים הנה־בא אמר יהוה צבאות׃
 
הנני  هأنني       שׁלח ارسل      מלאכי  ملاكي       ופנה ليقوم      דרך الطريق
לפני قبلي       ופתאם وفجأة      יבוא  يأتي אל־היכלו الي هيكله    האדון  السيد

يأتي (السيد ) الى هيكله ( عائدة على السيد)




> وبالتالي فان ( هيكله ) الضمير يعود على ( يهوه ) فيقول انه يأتي الى هيكله وليس ( يأتي بهيكله ) .


أسف .. ارجو التوضيح اكثر. كيف  الضمير يعود على يهوه فى (هيكله) ؟ الضمير هنا عائد على الآتي في (يأتي هو ولم يقل آتي أنا )

وايضا اريد ان اذكرك بالرد على  التالى :-


> رابعا :- واخيرا كما سبق اود ان اري الدليل القاطع الذي يؤكد ان (ملاك الرب) فى العهد القديم كان يرمز لتجسد يهوه او تجلى مجده


وايضا المداخلة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1787695&postcount=61


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> أنجيل مرقس حول الكلام الذى نُسب الي يهوه على المسيا
> نعم هنا لا اعتراض فهمت ان انجيل مرقس وصف المسيح بأنه يهوه


 

جميل هذه بداية طيبة اذا في المشوار الذي نقطعه معا .



> *mal 3:1* הנני שׁלח מלאכי ופנה־דרך לפני ופתאם יבוא אל־היכלו האדון אשׁר־אתם מבקשׁים ומלאך הברית אשׁר־אתם חפצים הנה־בא אמר יהוה צבאות׃
> 
> הנני هأنني שׁלח ارسل מלאכי ملاكي ופנה ليقوم דרך الطريق
> לפני قبلي ופתאם وفجأة יבוא يأتي אל־היכלו الي هيكله האדון السيد
> ...


 
اولا : المتكلم في بداية النبؤة هو ( يهوه ) 
ثانيا : اليهود يعرفون ان الهيكل هو (هيكل يهوه ) وليس ( هيكل  المسيا ) 
الخلاصة ان الضمير عائد على المتكلم في النبؤة وصاحب الهيكل ( يهوه ) .



> وايضا اريد ان اذكرك بالرد على التالى :-
> 
> وايضا المداخلة
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1787695&postcount=61


 
نعم يا عزيزي ، سوف نقوم بالرد على كل ما تريد ، ولكن لايمكن الرد عليهم كلهم مرة واحدة كما ترى ، فسنقطع المشوار معا خطوة خطوة ، واذا لم اجيبك عن اي شيء فذكرني به .

والان ، هل انتهينا من هذه النقطة ام لازال فيها شيء يستحق التعليق ؟؟

سلام المسيح .


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

هئنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي. ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود

في هذا النص كما اوضحت ثلاث اشخاص (يهوه - يوحنا المعمدان - السيد المطلوب )

هئنذا (أنا يهوه ) أرسل ملاكي (يوحنا المعمدان) فيهيئ الطريق أمامي (انا يهوه ). ويأتي (السيد)  بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود

انا مقتنع من ان انجيل مرقس نسب للمسيح انه يهوه
ومقتنع ايضا ان نبوة اشعياء واضح فيها جدا ان يهوه سيتجلى ويراه كل بشر
 لكن هنا لا اجد ان يهوه هو الاتي الى هيكله بل السيد هو الذى يأتى الى هيكله


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

طيب عموما انا اريد توضيح بسيط

هل الفكر المسيحي يقول ان المسيح هو كلمة يهوه ام يهوه ذاته؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> انا مقتنع من ان انجيل مرقس نسب للمسيح انه يهوه
> ومقتنع ايضا ان نبوة اشعياء واضح فيها جدا ان يهوه سيتجلى ويراه كل بشر
> لكن هنا لا اجد ان يهوه هو الاتي الى هيكله بل السيد هو الذى يأتى الى هيكله


 
عزيزي ، سألتك سؤال يحل التداخل ولم تجبني عليه 

الهيكل هنا هل هو (هيكل يهوه) ام الى (هيكل المسيا )

افترض انك توافقني انه (هيكل يهوه )

اذا عندما يتكلم عن السيد ويقول انه يأتي الى هيكله ، فالضمير هنا يعود على السيد والهيكل ، اي ان ( يهوه ) يأتي الى (هيكل يهوه )
وفي نفس الوقت ( السيد ، ملاك يهوه ) يأتي الى (هيكل يهوه ) 

ولكننا رأينا المسيح يأتي الى الهيكل .

فالمسيح هو (السيد ) وهو ( ملاك يهوه ) وهو (يهوه ) 

اما انه (يهوه  ) فقد اتفقنا عليه ، واما انه ( ملاك يهوه ) فهو نفس الاسم الذي كان يشار اليه في ظهورات يهوه في العهد القديم .

اذا اردت ان تقول ( المسيا ) يأتي الى (هيكله ) والضمير تعود الى (المسيا ) فهذا لا يتفق والايمان اليهودي ولا مع سياق النص في الكتاب المقدس كله ، فلم يشار ولا مرة واحدة ان الهيكل هو (هيكل المسيا ) !!!!

واذا اردت ان تقول ان ( المسيا ) يأتي الى (هيكل يهوه ) فهذا غير واضح في النص ، فلم يقل ( يأتي السيد وملاك العهد الى هيكل يهوه ) بل قال الى (هيكله ) اي الى (هيكل يهوه ) وهذه اشارة واضحة ان المسيا هو يهوه . اليس كذلك ؟؟؟





> طيب عموما انا اريد توضيح بسيط
> 
> هل الفكر المسيحي يقول ان المسيح هو كلمة يهوه ام يهوه ذاته؟


 
ارجو تأجيل اي سؤال آخر حتى ننتهي من هذه النقطة ، لان القفز بين الاسئلة بدون الانتهاء من كل واحد مفتوح الان سيجعل الموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة مفتوحة بدون اجوبة !!!!


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> عزيزي ، سألتك سؤال يحل التداخل ولم تجبني عليه
> 
> الهيكل هنا هل هو (هيكل يهوه) ام الى (هيكل المسيا )
> 
> ...


 
طيب انا متفق معك
فعلا الهيكل فى الاول والاخر هو (هيكل يهوه)
وفى الاية ( الى هيكله ) هنا الضمير يعود على السيد ( أدون ) H113

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Mal&c=3&v=1&t=KJV#conc/1

والسيد يأتي الى هيكله (هيكل السيد )
فالهيكل فى النص هو هيكل يهوه وهيكل السيد فى نفس الوقت اذا السيد هو يهوه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

جميل اخي العزيز ، اذا نحن الان متفقين على 3 شواهد تثبت ان المسيح هو يهوه القديم .

ننتقل الى سؤالك 




> واخيرا كما سبق اود ان اري الدليل القاطع الذي يؤكد ان (ملاك الرب) فى العهد القديم كان يرمز لتجسد يهوه او تجلى مجده


 
هل تريد ان نأتي بالاثبات ان ( ملاك يهوه ) هو ( ظهورات يهوه ) في العهد القديم ، ام ، نستكلم اثباتات ان المسيح هو يهوه ؟؟؟

انتظر ردك الكريم ، فقط لتنظيم سير الحوار الممتع .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 يناير 2010)

> كما قلت انت مثلا فى نص يوحنا 1:1 لا يوجد اداة تعريف لكلمة الله فى نص وكان الكلمة الله !!


 
*اذا كنت تريد ان تناقش عن يوحنا 1:1 وعن ترجمة شهود يهوه نحن مستعدين ان نثبت خطاء ترجمتهم وصحة ترجمتنا من الشرح بالقواعد اليونانية و راي العلماء والمتخصصين باليوناني*


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> هل تريد ان نأتي بالاثبات ان ( ملاك يهوه ) هو ( ظهورات يهوه ) في العهد القديم ، ام ، نستكلم اثباتات ان المسيح هو يهوه ؟؟؟
> 
> انتظر ردك الكريم ، فقط لتنظيم سير الحوار الممتع .


 

أنا بصراحة موضوع اثبات ان (ملاك يهوه ) هو ظهورات يهوه فى العهد القديم هذا سيفرق معي جدااااااااا

اتمنى الاثنين معا بصراحة لانى اريد ان افهم اكبر قدر من اثباتات ان المسيا هو يهوه

اما اذا  كان سؤالك هذا للتنظيم فقط فأبدأ بالادلة القاطعة بأن (ملاك يهوه) هو ظهور يهوه فى العهد القديم


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

طيب ، نبدأ بالكلام عن ظهورات (يهوه ) في القديم .

اول حادثة ممكن نبدأ بها ، هي ظهورات الرجال الثلاث لابراهيم .

اثناء الكلام وجدنا ان واحدا منهم يقال عنه (يهوه ) .

(فقال الرب لابراهيم لماذا ضحكت سارة قائلة أفبالحقيقة الد وانا قد شخت.)
(تكوين 18: 13)
 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Gen&c=18&v=1&t=KJV#conc/13

بعدها نقرأ عن ان الثلاثة بدأوا في التوجة اى سدوم وعمورة ، ويقف احدهم ويتكلم مع ابراهيم ويلقبه الكتاب (يهوه ) وفي الاصحاح التالي نجد ان من وصل الى سدوم وعمورة ملاكان فقط .

هل هذا الظهور واضح انه ( يهوه ) ظهر في صورة رجل ؟؟؟

انتظر ردك وننتقل الى ظهور آخر .


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

جميل جداً !!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

تفنيد قوي لشهود يهوه متااااااااااابعه

عقبال باقي الهرطقات ما تتفند

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

قبل هذا الكلام في تكوين 16 ، ظهر (ملاك يهوه) ل(هاجر) وكلمها بطريقة ( او بصيغة ) لا يمكن ان تكون لملاك عادي ، فهو يعطيها وعد من عنده وليس ينقله من ( يهوه ) ، ومن المشهد كله والكلام تستطيع ان تتأكد ان ( ملاك يهوه ) الذي يكلم (هاجر ) هو ( يهوه ) نفسه .

(ملاك الرب) جاءت في الاصل العبري ( ملاك يهوه ) 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Gen&c=16&v=1&t=KJV#conc/7
 
(فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية.على العين التي في طريق شور. 8 وقال يا هاجر جارية ساراي من اين أتيت والى اين تذهبين.فقالت انا هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي. 9 فقال لها ملاك الرب ارجعي الى مولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها.10 وقال لها ملاك الرب تكثيرا اكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة. 11 وقال لها ملاك الرب ها انت حبلى فتلدين ابنا.وتدعين اسمه اسماعيل لان الرب قد سمع لمذلّتك. 12 وانه يكون انسانا وحشيّا.يده على كل واحد ويد كل واحد عليه.وامام جميع اخوته يسكن. 13 فدعت اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها انت ايل رئي.لانها قالت أههنا ايضا رأيت بعد رؤية. 14 لذلك دعيت البئر بئر لحي رئي.ها هي بين قادش وبارد)
(تكوين 16: 7 - 14)

وكما ترى فان في نهاية المقابلة الوحي المقدس يقول ان هاجر كانت تكلم ( يهوه ) وانها رأته وسمعته .

راجع النص العبري .

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Gen&c=16&v=1&t=KJV#conc/13

بانتظار اسمع رأيك ، وهل نستمر في المزيد من ظهورات ملاك العهد مثلا ليعقوب ، ولمنوح والد شمشون ، ولغيرهم الكثير .
ام تستطيع انت ان تراجع هذه الظهورات ، وننتقل الى اثباتات مرة اخرى ان (المسيح ) هو (يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟

في انتظار ردك الكريم .


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

> 10 وقال لها ملاك الرب تكثيرا اكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة


حتى الراب راشي اليهودي  لم يعطي تفسيرا لهذا النص !! انت موهبة يا رجل 

http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/8211/showrashi/true

هنا فعلا اعلان صريح من الملاك انه هو الذي يكثر نسلها



> وكما ترى فان في نهاية المقابلة الوحي المقدس يقول ان هاجر كانت تكلم ( يهوه ) وانها رأته وسمعته


فدعت اسم الرب(יהוה - يهوه) الذي تكلم معها: «انت ايل رئي». لانها قالت: «اههنا ايضا رايت بعد رؤية؟»
النص الموضوع تحته خط لم يعلق عليه راشى ايضا
ولكنه علق على باقى النص !!



> بانتظار اسمع رأيك ، وهل نستمر في المزيد من ظهورات ملاك العهد مثلا ليعقوب ، ولمنوح والد شمشون ، ولغيرهم الكثير .
> ام تستطيع انت ان تراجع هذه الظهورات ، وننتقل الى اثباتات مرة اخرى ان (المسيح ) هو (يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟
> في انتظار ردك الكريم .



اخى الكريم فى النص الاول فى تكوين 18 لم يكن ملاك الرب (بل الكتاب قال عنه انه رجل كما اوضحت انت ولكن النص فعلا يثبت ان هذا الرجل كان ظهورا 
صريحا ليهوه ذاته (أو بمعنى اصح ان الكتاب وصف ان هذا الرجل هو يهوه) ... ارجو التوضيح اذا كان هناك ما يخالف كلامي

اما النص الثاني فى تكوين 16 كان ملاك الرب ولقبه الوحي المقدس بأنه يهوه 
أيضا الملاك نسب لنفسه افعال الله (تكثيرا أكثر نسلك)


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> حتى الراب راشي اليهودي لم يعطي تفسيرا لهذا النص !! انت موهبة يا رجل




لا ازعم ذلك ، بل لنعط مجد لله ، فهو الذي يتكلم بحسب وعد المسيح  (يهوه) القدوس (لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها.)
(لوقا 21: 13)
 


> اخى الكريم فى النص الاول فى تكوين 18 لم يكن ملاك الرب (بل الكتاب قال عنه انه رجل كما اوضحت انت ولكن النص فعلا يثبت ان هذا الرجل كان ظهورا
> صريحا ليهوه ذاته (أو بمعنى اصح ان الكتاب وصف ان هذا الرجل هو يهوه) ... ارجو التوضيح اذا كان هناك ما يخالف كلامي


 
ليس هناك خطأ في كلامك ، المطلوب توضيح ان (يهوه ) كان يظهر في القديم في صورة الناس ، سواء في صورة رجل كما لابراهيم (ويسميه المولى ) ، او باسم (ملاك يهوه ) ولكن ايضا في صورة الناس .

ما المطلوب الان ؟؟

هل نستكمل ظهورات ( ملاك يهوه ) للناس وشهادة الوحي ان الذي ظهر هو ( يهوه ) القدير ، ام نستكمل اثباتات ان يسوع المسيح ، هو ( يهوه القدير الظاهر في الجسد ) ؟؟؟

تحت امرك .


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

> هل نستكمل ظهورات ( ملاك يهوه ) للناس وشهادة الوحي ان الذي ظهر هو ( يهوه ) القدير ، ام نستكمل اثباتات ان يسوع المسيح ، هو ( يهوه القدير الظاهر في الجسد ) ؟؟؟
> 
> تحت امرك .


انااشكرك جزيل الشكر . فقط اريد دليل آخر صارخ  حتى أقطع اى شك باليقين بان ملاك يهوه هو يهوه ذاته ثم أكمل حوارك فى موضوع (المسيح هو يهوه )


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> اريد دليل آخر صارخ حتى أقطع اى شك باليقين بان ملاك يهوه هو يهوه ذاته ثم أكمل حوارك فى موضوع (المسيح هو يهوه )


 
سوف اضع لك اثنين ، واحد كما طلبت ، والثاني لكي نجعله حلقة وصل او انتقال الى المسيح .

ولكن اولا دعني اسألك ، اذا ظهر ( ملاك يهوه ) وقال المتكلم انه ( رأي الوهيم ) فهل هذا تعتبره ظهور الهي ، أم لا ؟؟؟

انا فقط اسأل لان هناك موقفين رائعين بهذه الخاتمة ، اما اذا اردت ظهور ( ملاك يهوه ) واشارة الوحي المقدس ان هذا هو ( يهوه ) نفسه فسوف آتي لك به .

فما هو رأيك ؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> سوف اضع لك اثنين ، واحد كما طلبت ، والثاني لكي نجعله حلقة وصل او انتقال الى المسيح .
> 
> ولكن اولا دعني اسألك ، اذا ظهر ( ملاك يهوه ) وقال المتكلم انه ( رأي الوهيم ) فهل هذا تعتبره ظهور الهي ، أم لا ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


أنا قلت لك سابقا انى عندى مشكلة بكلمة (أيلوهيم) وانت قلت انك ستفند معى هذه المشلكة
لذلك أنا توقفت ولم ادلو بدلوى فى شكوكى تجاه هذه الكلمة من خلال النصوص العبرية (لانها تطلق على الملائكة والقضاة وليس الله فقط ) 

فاتمني من حضرتك دليل آخر بأن ملاك يهوة هو يهوه ذاته ثم نكمل الحوار فى موضوع المسيح هو يهوه

بعدها نرى - ايلوهيم - يوحنا 1:1 .....

انا تعبتك جدا معلش بس أكيد ربنا هيكفأك على تعبك


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

Feen al7aq قال:


> فاتمني من حضرتك دليل آخر بأن ملاك يهوة هو يهوه ذاته ثم نكمل الحوار فى موضوع المسيح هو يهوه
> 
> بعدها نرى - ايلوهيم - يوحنا 1:1 .....
> 
> انا تعبتك جدا معلش بس أكيد ربنا هيكفأك على تعبك


 
مش مهم تعبي 

احنا ح نجاوب على سؤالين مع بعض في الاقتباس القادم ، ان (ملاك يهوه ) هو (يهوه ) وهو ( الوهيم ) ، ما رأيك ؟؟؟

وبعدها ، سأعطيك مثالا آخر يربطنا مع المسيح مرة اخرى .

اقرأ معي ، اذا شئت (يمكنك الضغط على الكلمة للذهاب الى الرابط للاية ) الرابط الكامل للصفحة هو :

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Exd&c=3&v=1&t=KJV#top



(1 واما موسى فكان يرعى غنم يثرون حميه كاهن مديان.فساق الغنم الى وراء البرية وجاء الى جبل الله حوريب.
2 *وظهر له ملاك الرب* -ملاك يهوه - بلهيب نار من وسط عليّقة.فنظر واذ العليقة تتوقّد بالنار والعليقة لم تكن تحترق.
3 فقال موسى اميل الآن لانظر هذا المنظر العظيم. لماذا لا تحترق العليقة.
4 فلما رأى الرب -يهوه - انه مال لينظر ناداه الله -ايلوهيم- من وسط العليقة وقال موسى موسى.فقال هانذا.
5 فقال لا تقترب الى ههنا.اخلع حذائك من رجليك.لان الموضع الذي انت واقف عليه ارض مقدسة
6 ثم قال انا اله -ايلوه - ابيك اله -ايلوه - ابراهيم واله-ايلوه - اسحق واله -ايلوه - يعقوب. فغطى موسى وجهه لانه خاف ان ينظر الى الله-الوهيم - .
7 فقال الرب -يهوه - اني قد رأيت مذلّة شعبي الذي في مصر وسمعت صراخهم من اجل مسخّريهم. اني علمت اوجاعهم.)
(خروج 3: 1 - 7) 

هنا يبدأ المنظر بظهور ( ملاك الوهيم ) في وسط العليقة ، يراه موسى وسط العليقة المشتعلة ، ثم نرى المتكلم هو ( يهوه ) وهو ( الوهيم ) .

هل هذا الدليل يمكن النقاش فيه ؟؟؟

ملحوظة ( ملاك يهوه كان يصاحب كل تحركات الشعب في البرية) ، 

والتي يفسرها الوحي المقدس بقوله :
(وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا. لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح)
(1 كورنثوس 10: 14) 

فكيف كان المسيح يصحب الشعب في البرية ، ان لم يكن هو ( ملاك يهوه ) !!!!!!


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

أنتهت الشبهة بالنسبة لي نهائيا  وخصوصا ان هذا الاصحاح هو أول أصحاح يعلن فيه الرب عن أسمه (יהוה - يهوه ) لموسي

13​​​​ فقال موسى لله: «ها انا اتي الى بني اسرائيل واقول لهم: اله ابائكم ارسلني اليكم. فاذا قالوا لي: ما اسمه؟ فماذا اقول لهم؟»​
14​​فقال الله لموسى: «اهيه الذي اهيه». وقال: «هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل: اهيه ارسلني اليكم».​15 وقال الله ايضا لموسى: «هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل: يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحاق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم. هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور.

6 ثم قال انا اله -ايلوه - ابيك اله -ايلوه - ابراهيم واله-ايلوه - اسحق واله -ايلوه - يعقوب. فغطى موسى وجهه لانه خاف ان ينظر الى الله-الوهيم - .
3:6 וַיֹּאמֶר אָנֹכִי אֱלֹהֵי אָבִיךָ אֱלֹהֵי אַבְרָהָם אֱלֹהֵי יִצְחָק וֵאלֹהֵי יַעֲקֹב וַיַּסְתֵּר מֹשֶׁה פָּנָיו כִּי יָרֵא מֵהַבִּיט אֶל־הָאֱלֹהִֽים׃
هنا ايلوه (H433)  مفرد وليس أيلوهيم بالجمع وعموما هذا ليس موضوعنا الان لاني يهمنى ان ملاك يهوه هو يهوه

ها هو رابط الكلمة 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H433&t=KJV


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> أنتهت الشبهة بالنسبة لي نهائيا



رجاء التوضيح .
 
لم افهم ، هل انتهت الشبهة كلها من اولها لاخرها ام الجزء المختص بان (ملاك يهوه) هو (يهوه ) ؟؟؟

وبالتالي فيكون (يهوه) كان يظهر في العهد القديم في صورة بشرية 

هل انتهت الشبهة ، ام تريد مزيد من الاثباتات ان المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟

​


----------



## Feen al7aq (4 يناير 2010)

3:6 וַיֹּאמֶר אָנֹכִי אֱלֹהֵי אָבִיךָ אֱלֹהֵי אַבְרָהָם אֱלֹהֵי יִצְחָק וֵאלֹהֵי יַעֲקֹב וַיַּסְתֵּר מֹשֶׁה פָּנָיו כִּי יָרֵא מֵהַבִּיט אֶל־הָאֱלֹהִֽים׃
ثم قال انا اله (ايلوه) أبيك اله(ايلوه) ابراهيم و اله (ايلوه) أسحق واله (ايلوه) يعقوب . فغطى موسى وجهه لانه خاف ان ينظر الله (ايلوهيم)
اسف نسيت أعلم على ايلوهيم الاخيرة


----------



## Feen al7aq (5 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> رجاء التوضيح .​
> 
> لم افهم ، هل انتهت الشبهة كلها من اولها لاخرها ام الجزء المختص بان (ملاك يهوه) هو (يهوه ) ؟؟؟​
> وبالتالي فيكون (يهوه) كان يظهر في العهد القديم في صورة بشرية ​
> هل انتهت الشبهة ، ام تريد مزيد من الاثباتات ان المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟​


 
انتهت شبهة ان ملاك يهوه ليس هو يهوه بالنسبة لي نهائيا  .
 أذا كانت لديك اثباتات بأن المسيح هو يهوه تفضل أكمل انا بصراحة اريد اثباتات ادق مما سبق


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> انتهت شبهة ان ملاك يهوه ليس هو يهوه بالنسبة لي نهائيا .
> أذا كانت لديك اثباتات بأن المسيح هو يهوه تفضل أكمل انا بصراحة اريد اثباتات ادق مما سبق


 
طيب ممكن لو تسمح لي تلخص ما ذكرناه في ان المسيح هو يهوه حتى الان 

معلش اولا علشان نرجع للنقطة التي توقفنا عنها ن وثانيا علشان اعرف انك صاحي معايا 
وان الكلام جايب نتيجة


----------



## Feen al7aq (5 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> طيب ممكن لو تسمح لي تلخص ما ذكرناه في ان المسيح هو يهوه حتى الان
> 
> معلش اولا علشان نرجع للنقطة التي توقفنا عنها ن وثانيا علشان اعرف انك صاحي معايا
> وان الكلام جايب نتيجة


 
عيب الكلام ده هههههههه 

اولا : استدلال بطرس فى سفر اعمال الرسل اصحاح 2

1 - بأن داوود قال فى المسيح انه يهوه :-

لأن داود يقول فيه: كنت أرى الرب (يهوه) أمامي في كل حين أنه عن يميني لكي لا أتزعزع
أعمال الرسل اصحاح 2 عدد 25  - مزمور 16 عدد 2

2- بأن قبر داوود موجود عندهم فى ذلك الوقت :-
 (وملحوظة -ان قبر داوود  موجود الى الان 2010 ليثبت استدلال القديس بطرس)  
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83191

ووضح ان المسيح هو الذي لم يرى فسادا وهو  المقام من الاموات فى مزمور 16 عدد 10   - أعمال الرسل 2: 24 - 32

3- ان داوود لم يصعد الى السماء :-
دليلا على ان (أدون ) الذى دعاه داوود بالروح (ربا وسيدا) وجلس عن يمين الله  فى مزمور 110 هو المسيح نفسه اعمال الرسل 2 : 33-35

ثانيا : نحن شهود المسيح الذى هو يهوه :-

انتم شهودي يقول الرب (يهوه) وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا اني انا هو.قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون ..الخ 
(اشعياء 43: 10 - 13)
(لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض)
(اعمال الرسل 1: 8) 
بدلالة نص - لترعوا *كنيسة الله (*τοῦ Θεοῦ* ) التي اقتناها بدمه*.)(اعمال 20: 28) 


ثالثا : يهوه يرسل ملاكه (يوحنا المعمدان) أمامه ويأتى السيد الذي هو نفسه ملاك العهد ( يهوه) الذى تسرون به الى  هيكله (هيكل يهوه)

نص ملاخي 3 : 1
(هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرّون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود.)
ونص اشعياء 40 : 3-5
 3 صوت صارخ في البرية: أعدوا طريق الرب يهوه. قوموا في القفر سبيلا لإلهنا.
4 كل وطاء يرتفع وكل جبل وأكمة ينخفض ويصير المعوج مستقيما والعراقيب سهلا.​5 فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعا لأن فم الرب تكلم
فى انجيل مرقس وافق النص يهوه بالمسيح بتحويل من صيغة المتكلم الى ضيغة الموجه اليه الخطاب  انجيل مرقس 1 : 2-4


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

طيب يا عزيزي 

نأخذ الان حلقة الوصل كما قلت لك بين ( يهوه ) و السيد المسيح 

قال المسيح مخاطبا اليهود :

(ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. 57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت ابراهيم. 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا)
(يوحنا 8: 56)

السيد المسيح يشير الى اليهود ان ابراهيم رأي يوم الفداء في المسيح يسوع ، فتهلل وفرح .

فمن الذي رآه ابراهيم في القديم ؟؟؟

هل عرفت الاجابة ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

انا اقصد هذا الموقف من تكوين 22 ،وتحديدا الجزء بالخط العريض :



وحدث بعد هذه الامور ان الله امتحن ابراهيم.فقال له يا ابراهيم.فقال هانذا.
2 فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق واذهب الى ارض المريّا واصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك.
3 فبكّر ابراهيم صباحا وشدّ على حماره واخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه واسحق ابنه وشقّق حطبا لمحرقة وقام وذهب الى الموضع الذي قال له الله.
4 وفي اليوم الثالث رفع ابراهيم عينيه وابصر الموضع من بعيد.
5 فقال ابراهيم لغلاميه اجلسا انتما ههنا مع الحمار.واما انا والغلام فنذهب الى هناك ونسجد ثم نرجع اليكما.
6 فاخذ ابراهيم حطب المحرقة ووضعه على اسحق ابنه واخذ بيده النار والسكين.فذهبا كلاهما معا.
7 وكلم اسحق ابراهيم اباه وقال يا ابي.فقال هانذا يا ابني.فقال هوذا النار والحطب ولكن اين الخروف للمحرقة.
8 فقال ابراهيم الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني.فذهبا كلاهما معا
9 فلما أتيا الى الموضع الذي قال له الله بنى هناك ابراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب وربط اسحق ابنه ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب.
10 ثم مدّ ابراهيم يده واخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه.
*11 فناداه ملاك الرب -ملاك يهوه - من السماء وقال ابراهيم ابراهيم.فقال هانذا.*
*12 فقال لا تمد يدك الى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئا.لاني الآن علمت انك خائف الله -الوهيم - فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني.*
*13 فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر واذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه.فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه.*
*14 فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى*
15 ونادى ملاك الرب ابراهيم ثانية من السماء
16 وقال بذاتي اقسمت يقول الرب.اني من اجل انك فعلت هذا الامر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك
17 اباركك مباركة واكثر نسلك تكثيرا كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر.ويرث نسلك باب اعدائه.
18 ويتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض.من اجل انك سمعت لقولي.
19 ثم رجع ابراهيم الى غلاميه.فقاموا وذهبوا معا الى بئر سبع.وسكن ابراهيم في بئر سبع


(تكوين 22)


الان نحن نرى ( ملاك يهوه ) يتكلم ايضا بسلطان ( يهوه ) نفسه 
ولكن المهم الان ان ابراهيم بعد فداء ابنه بذبيحة السماء ، سمي المكان ( «يَهْوَهْ يِرْاهْ». ) ولكن التسمية التي اشتهرت بين اليهود هي ( «فِي جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ يُرَى». ) بالانجليزية 
the LORD it shall be seen.​
ولهذا فاليهود فهموا الاشارة انه يقول عن نفسه ، وهو اكد لهم نفس المعنى حينما استخدم عن نفسه نفس الاسم الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى وانت كتبته هنا ( أهيه أشير أهيه) وقال لهم المسيح ( قبل ابراهيم انا كائن ) 

في الترجمة الانجليزية اوضح في القديم قال الله لموسى ان اسمه 
I AM THAT I AM​وفي العهد الجديد قال لهم المسيح 
Before Abraham was, I am.​الكلمة كما ترى لا تستقيم وقواعد اللغة ، ولكن المعنى الذي يقصده المسيح كان واضحا ومفهوما لليهود ،فقاموا ليرجموه بعد نطقه لهذه الكلمة مباشرة .

لازال لدي العديد من الشواهد الاخرى ، فارجو ان تدرس هذه واستمع الى رأيك وننتقل الى نقطة اخرى .


----------



## Feen al7aq (5 يناير 2010)

طيب انا سأقرأ مداخلتك الاخيرة . وسأرد غدا




وشكرا جزيلا لتعبك


----------



## Feen al7aq (6 يناير 2010)

اولا آسف على التأخير




> الان نحن نرى ( ملاك يهوه ) يتكلم ايضا بسلطان ( يهوه ) نفسه


انا ادرك ان المتكلم هو ملاك يهوه الذي انت اسلفت وشرحت انه هو يهوه ذاته فيما سبق شرحه
ولكن انا عندى مشكلة فى النصوص التالية


> 15 ونادى ملاك الرب ابراهيم ثانية من السماء
> 16 وقال بذاتي اقسمت يقول الرب (يهوه ).اني من اجل انك فعلت هذا الامر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك
> 17 اباركك مباركة واكثر نسلك تكثيرا كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر.ويرث نسلك باب اعدائه.
> 18 ويتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض.من اجل انك سمعت لقولي.
> 19 ثم رجع ابراهيم الى غلاميه.فقاموا وذهبوا معا الى بئر سبع.وسكن ابراهيم في بئر سبع


فالملاك يقول بذاتي اقسمت يقول يهوه . فهو هنا ينقل كلام يهوه ولا يتكلم بسلطان نفسه على انه يهوه .. ارجو التوضيح؟

نص انجيل يوجنا اصحاح 8 وعدد 58 في اليونانية

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?t=KJV&b=Jhn&c=8&v=58&x=36&y=13#conc/58

و نص خروج اصحاح 3 عدد 14 فى الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية (LXX) جاء كالتالي
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?t=KJV&b=Exd&c=3&v=14&x=49&y=11#conc/14



> *Exo 3:14*
> καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς Μωυσῆν ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν καὶ εἶπεν οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς Ισραηλ ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς ​
> 
> *Jon 8:58*
> εἶπεν αὐτοῖς Ἰησοῦς ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν πρὶν Ἀβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί ​​​​


 
ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν أيجو أيمي هو أون بمعني (أنا هو الكائن- أو انا أكون الكائن ) في الخروج اما فى انجيل يوحنا
ἐγὼ εἰμί أيجو أيمي بمعني (قبل ابراهيم أنا أكون) فهذا النص انا افهم منه كينونة المسيح قبل ابراهيم وليس ادعاء المسيح بأنه الكائن كما فى الخروج .. ارجو التوضيح؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

Feen al7aq قال:


> فالملاك يقول بذاتي اقسمت يقول يهوه . فهو هنا ينقل كلام يهوه ولا يتكلم بسلطان نفسه على انه يهوه .. ارجو التوضيح؟


 
اولا : اشكرك لكونك مدقق وباحث وصريح في اسئلتك ، 
مافيش اي مشكلة في كلمة ( بذاتي اقسمت ) اذا قالها الله باسمه ( ملاك يهوه ) او باسمه ( يهوه ) ،فقد اتفقنا انهما شخص واحد .

وهو القائل بذاتي اقسمت في هذا النص :

(21 اخبروا قدموا وليتشاوروا معا.من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان.أليس انا الرب -يهوه- ولا اله -الوهيم - آخر غيري. اله -ايل- بار ومخلّص. ليس سواي. 22 التفتوا اليّ واخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله - ايل- وليس آخر. 23 بذاتي اقسمت خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع انه لي تجثو كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان.)
(اشعياء 45 : 22) 

هنا الله يستخدم ثلاث اسماء له ( يهوه ) و ( الوهيم ) و (ايل ) ومع ذلك فهو الله الواحد يتكلم ، ويقول ( بذاتي اقسمت ) !!!!!

ولا يفوتني هنا ان اذكرك ان الذي تسجد له كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان في العهد القديم ، هو (يهوه ) الذي يقول انه لا اله غيره وليس مخلص غيره وليس آخر غيره ، ومع هذا فاننا نجد في العهد الجديد ان المخلص والذي تسجد له كل ركبة ويحلف له كل لسان (هو الرب يسوع المسيح ) 

(فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا 6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه 7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. 8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. 9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم 10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض 11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب )
(فيليبي 2: 5 - 11) 




> نص انجيل يوجنا اصحاح 8 وعدد 58 في اليونانية
> 
> http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?t=KJV&b=Jhn&c=8&v=58&x=36&y=13#conc/58
> 
> ...


 
وما الفرق بين ( انا اكون ) و ( انا كائن ) الا الترجمة العربية ؟؟؟ 
لقد استخدم المسيح الصيغة التي تعني ( الحاضر المستمر ) او التي تعني ( فعل الكينونة في المصدر ) .
I am

وهنا الكلمة اما خطأ نحويا ولغويا ، لان الصحيح لغويا ان يقول (قبل ابراهيم انا كنت ) 
I was
،ولكن واضح ان السيد المسيح يتكلم هنا ( لاهوتيا ) وليس (لغويا ) و لان الحديث عن ابراهيم فقد قال ( قبل ابراهيم انا كائن ) او (انا اكون) بمعنى كينونته في الحاضر الان وقبل ابراهيم ايضا ، فالمسيح يتكلم امام اليهود ويقول ( انا هو ) 
I am 
ويقول انه قبل ابراهيم ( انا هو ) 
I am 
وليس ( انا كنت ) 
I was





> نص انجيل يوجنا اصحاح 8 وعدد 58 في اليونانية
> 
> http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?t=KJV&b=Jhn&c=8&v=58&x=36&y=13#conc/58
> 
> ...


 
اضف الى هذا ان اسم الله اعطاه لموسى مرتين ، كما ترى باللون الاحمر 

(فقال الله لموسى *أهيه الذي أهيه*. وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل* أهيه* ارسلني اليكم)



וַיֹּאמֶר אֱלֹהִים אֶל־מֹשֶׁה אֶֽהְיֶה אֲשֶׁר אֶֽהְיֶה וַיֹּאמֶר כֹּה תֹאמַר לִבְנֵי יִשְׂרָאֵל אֶֽ*הְיֶה* שְׁלָחַנִי אֲלֵיכֶֽם׃

وبالطبع فان الاصل العبري هو المرجعية هنا ( لان اليونانية هي ترجمة ) 

عموما لا اريد ان اطيل في هذه النقطة ، فالمعنى فيها واضح ، وان احتاج الوقت لدراسة اطول ، فهذه النقطة هي التي ستكون محور كلامنا في ( يوحنا 1: 1 ) وستجد حل وفهم كلام المسيح عندما نصل الى هذه الجزئية ، اما الان فالاثباتات القادمة عن ( يهوه هو المسيح ) لا يمكن مناقشتها او دحضها .

في انتظار ردك الكريم .


----------



## Feen al7aq (6 يناير 2010)

تم حذف المداخلة بناء على طلب

Feen al7aq


----------



## Feen al7aq (6 يناير 2010)

أسف المشاركة رقم 93# كانت غير واضحة في التنسيق ارجو حذفها


> مافيش اي مشكلة في كلمة ( بذاتي اقسمت ) اذا قالها الله باسمه ( ملاك يهوه ) او باسمه ( يهوه ) ،فقد اتفقنا انهما شخص واحد


 
نعم انا متفق معك ان (يهوه) هو نفسه (ملاك يهوه) من خلال الشرح السابق
. ولكن النص هنا تحديدا لا يتكلم فيه( ملاك يهوه) بلسان نفسه بل بلسان يهوه
انا سأوضح سؤالى مرة أخرى 
انا اقصد ان المتكلم فى النص هنا قائلا بذاتي اقسمت..... الخ هو (يهوه) نفسه وليس ملاك يهوه . الملاك فقط ينقل الكلام عن يهوه . هذا ما فهمته من النص

[Q-BIBLE] 
15 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ونادى ملاك الرب ابراهيم ثانية من السماء[/FONT][/FONT]
16 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وقال بذاتي اقسمت يقول الرب(يهوه).اني من اجل انك فعلت هذا الامر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك[/FONT][/FONT]
17 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اباركك مباركة واكثر نسلك تكثيرا كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر.ويرث نسلك باب اعدائه[/FONT][/FONT].
18 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ويتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض.من اجل انك سمعت لقولي[/FONT][/FONT].
19 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ثم رجع ابراهيم الى غلاميه.فقاموا وذهبوا معا الى بئر سبع.وسكن ابراهيم في بئر سبع[/FONT][/FONT]
[/Q-BIBLE]





> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وهو القائل بذاتي اقسمت في هذا النص[/FONT] :[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)](21 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اخبروا قدموا وليتشاوروا معا.من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان.أليس انا الرب[/FONT][/FONT] -[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يهوه-[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] ولا اله[/FONT][/FONT] -[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الوهيم -[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] آخر غيري. اله[/FONT][/FONT] -[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ايل-[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] بار ومخلّص. ليس سواي. 22 التفتوا اليّ واخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله[/FONT][/FONT] - [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ايل- [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وليس آخر. 23[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] بذاتي اقسمت خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع انه لي تجثو كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT].)
> ([FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اشعياء 45 : 22[/FONT][/FONT])
> ...


 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تمام وانا متفق معك ان القائل هنا (بذاتي اقسمت ) هو يهوه نفسه كما فى النص السابق ايضا الذي قال (بذاتي اقسمت) هو يهوه ذاته . ففي النص السابق الملاك ينقل ما قاله يهوه[/FONT]




> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بذاتي أقسمت. خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع: إنه لي تجثو كل ركبة. يحلف كل لسان[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أشعياء 23:45[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]والذي تسجد له كل ركبة ويحلف له كل لسان (هو الرب يسوع المسيح)[/FONT][/FONT]​
> 
> ...


 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أيضا انا عندى مشكلة فى فهم هذا النص
ففى اشعياء يقول الله انه لى تجثو كل ركبة ولكن فى رسالة فيليبى تجثو بأسم يسوع كل ركبة وليس تجثو ليسوع كل ركبة وعموما هذا ليس موضوعنا الان (ان اردت نقاشه . فهذا يرجع لسماح وقتك)



> لقد استخدم المسيح الصيغة التي تعني ( الحاضر المستمر ) او التي تعني ( فعل الكينونة في المصدر ) .
> I am


هل تقصد تعني (لقد استخدم المسيح الصيغة التى تعني (المضارع المستمر) والتى تعنى (فعل الكيونة فى المصدر)
أى أن (I am = I exist) 
كما ان ( Ego eimi = Ho own) 
أذا كنت تقصد هذا فأنا متفق معك وايضا فى اللغة العبرية انا أكون = انا كائن (أهيه) אֶֽהְיֶה
[/FONT]


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> نعم انا متفق معك ان (يهوه) هو نفسه (ملاك يهوه) من خلال الشرح السابق
> . ولكن النص هنا تحديدا لا يتكلم فيه( ملاك يهوه) بلسان نفسه بل بلسان يهوه
> انا سأوضح سؤالى مرة أخرى
> انا اقصد ان المتكلم فى النص هنا قائلا بذاتي اقسمت..... الخ هو (يهوه) نفسه وليس ملاك يهوه . الملاك فقط ينقل الكلام عن يهوه . هذا ما فهمته من النص


 

اولا : اذا اتفقنا ان (يهوه ) هو نفسه (ملاك يهوه ) في ظهوراته ، فاذا تكلم باي من الاسمين فهو نفس الشخص .
وقد اعطيتك شاهدا يقول فيه المتكلم ان اسمه (يهوه ) و ايضا ( الوهيم ) وايضا ( ايل ) ومع هذا يقول ( بذاتي اقسمت ) فبأي ذات واي اسم اقسم ؟؟ هل ( يهوه ) او (الوهيم ) او ( ايل ) ؟؟
اذا كان الشخص واحد والاسماء ثلاثة ، فالقسم لذات الشخص .

ونفس الامر بالنسبة للقسم الآخر ( يهوه ) او ( ملاك يهوه ) فالمتكلم  مع ابراهيم كان (يهوه ) في ظهوره كشخص ( ملاك يهوه ) ، لاحظ ان ( ملاك يهوه ) في حواره مع ابراهيم كان يتكلم بسلطان يهوه ، حتى ان ابراهيم اطلق على المكان ( يهوه ) وليس ( ملاك يهوه ) ..






> [font=times new roman (arabic)]أيضا انا عندى مشكلة فى فهم هذا النص
> ففى اشعياء يقول الله انه لى تجثو كل ركبة ولكن فى رسالة فيليبى تجثو بأسم يسوع كل ركبة وليس تجثو ليسوع كل ركبة وعموما هذا ليس موضوعنا الان (ان اردت نقاشه . فهذا يرجع لسماح وقتك)
> 
> [/font]


 
اخي العزيز 

لا بأس ربما لم اعطيك من الشواهد الكفاية التي تحسم هذه النقطة، دعني ادعمها ببعض الادلة الاخرى . 

فعندما يقول الرسول ( باسم يسوع تجثو ) فالمقصود الواضح ان السجود سيكون ( ليسوع ) ، واقرأ معي اذا شئت :

(لاننا جميعا سوف نقف امام كرسي المسيح. 11 لانه مكتوب انا حيّ يقول الرب انه لي ستجثو كل ركبة وكل لسان سيحمد الله.)
(رومية 14: 10 - 11)

هنا واضح ان الرسول يقرن النبؤة التي يتكلم فيها (يهوه) بان السجود له ، ويفسرها بان الوقوف سيكون امام كرسي المسيح !!!!

وايضا 

(واما الاحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا الى الجليل الى الجبل حيث امرهم يسوع. 17 ولما رأوه سجدوا له ولكن بعضهم شكّوا. 18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.)
(متى 28: 16 - 18)

فالتلاميذ سجدوا ليسوع ، تحقيقا لان السلطان مدفوع له كما تقول النبؤة .

وايضا 

(قائلين بصوت عظيم مستحق هو الخروف المذبوح ان يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة والكرامة والمجد والبركة. 13 وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الارض وتحت الارض وما على البحر كل ما فيها سمعتها قائلة.للجالس على العرش وللخروف البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين.)
(رؤيا 5: 12 - 13)

لاحظ ان سفر الرؤيا يقول ( للجالس على العرش وللخروف ) في حين انه دائما نرى شخصا واحدا جالس على العرش ، وحتى المنطق يقول ان عرشا بهذا القدر لا يجلس عليه اثنان معا ( اليس كذلك ) ؟؟؟
 

واذا اردت ان نستفيض في هذه النقطة ، فقد قمت مرة ببحث ممتع عن ( السجود في العهد الجديد ) ووجدت ان كلمة السجود وردت  حوالي 60 ، ورغم تقرير السيد المسيح ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) حينما طلب الشيطان منه في التجربة السجود ، فقد كانت نتيجة البحث ان السيد المسيح قبل السجود واستحسنه ولم يرفضه بل وطلبه ، في حين رفضه البشر ( بطرس وبولس وسيلا ) والملائكة (في سفر الرؤيا ). 

وهذا كله دليل على ان ( باسم يسوع تجثو ) معناها ان ( السجود له ) .
 [font=times new roman (arabic)] [/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)][/font] 
[font=times new roman (arabic)][/font] 
[font=times new roman (arabic)][/font] 
اما النقطة الاخيرة الخاصة بقول المسيح ( انا هو ) فنشكر الرب اننا اتفقنا عليها .

وانتظر ردك الكريم ، لنستكمل


----------



## Feen al7aq (6 يناير 2010)

> اولا : اذا اتفقنا ان (يهوه ) هو نفسه (ملاك يهوه ) في ظهوراته ، فاذا تكلم باي من الاسمين فهو نفس الشخص .
> وقد اعطيتك شاهدا يقول فيه المتكلم ان اسمه (يهوه ) و ايضا ( الوهيم ) وايضا ( ايل ) ومع هذا يقول ( بذاتي اقسمت ) فبأي ذات واي اسم اقسم ؟؟ هل ( يهوه ) او (الوهيم ) او ( ايل ) ؟؟
> اذا كان الشخص واحد والاسماء ثلاثة ، فالقسم لذات الشخص .
> 
> ونفس الامر بالنسبة للقسم الآخر ( يهوه ) او ( ملاك يهوه ) فالمتكلم مع ابراهيم كان (يهوه ) في ظهوره كشخص ( ملاك يهوه ) ، لاحظ ان ( ملاك يهوه ) في حواره مع ابراهيم كان يتكلم بسلطان يهوه ، حتى ان ابراهيم اطلق على المكان ( يهوه ) وليس ( ملاك يهوه ) ..



طيب يا اخى العزيز انا متفق معك لانى لأمانة البحث قرأت تكوين اصحاح 22 مرة أخرى بتدقيق فوجدت الاتي:

1 وحدث بعد هذه الامور ان الله (أيلوهيم) امتحن ابراهيم فقال له: «يا ابراهيم». فقال: «هئنذا».
*2*فقال: «خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحاق واذهب الى ارض المريا واصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك».

فهنا الذي طلب المحرقة هو (ايلوهيم) الله . مع ذلك يقول ملاك الرب ان ابراهيم لم يمسك ابنه وحيده عنه (عن المتكلم - ملاك الرب)

11 فناداه ملاك الرب (ملاك يهوه) من السماء وقال: «ابراهيم ابراهيم». فقال: «هئنذا»​
12فقال: «لا تمد يدك الى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئا لاني الان علمت انك خائف الله فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني »

انا فعلا اسف على تزمتى فى النص ولكن صدقنى . مشكلتى الوحيدة هى الشكوك 




> واذا اردت ان نستفيض في هذه النقطة ، فقد قمت مرة ببحث ممتع عن ( السجود في العهد الجديد ) ووجدت ان كلمة السجود وردت حوالي 60 ، ورغم تقرير السيد المسيح ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) حينما طلب الشيطان منه في التجربة السجود ، فقد كانت نتيجة البحث ان السيد المسيح قبل السجود واستحسنه ولم يرفضه بل وطلبه ، في حين رفضه البشر ( بطرس وبولس وسيلا ) والملائكة (في سفر الرؤيا ).
> 
> وهذا كله دليل على ان ( باسم يسوع تجثو ) معناها ان ( السجود له ) .


 
لو حضرتك معاك رابط لموقع بهذا البحث ممكن ترسله لى
انا لدي بعض تساؤلات عن المداخلات السابقة
فلو يسمح وقتك ممكن اكتب تساؤلاتى ثم اذا اردت نناقش موضوع السجود فأنا معك


----------



## Feen al7aq (6 يناير 2010)

هل أطرح تساؤلاتي؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> هل أطرح تساؤلاتي؟


 
اخي اطلب من رجاء ، ان تؤجل تساؤلاتك حتى ننتهي مما بدأنا فيه 
فنحن الان كنا نتكلم عن اثباتات ان (يسوع ) هو (يهوه) الظاهر في الجسد .
ثم توقفنا لاثبات ان ( يهوه ) هو ( ملاك يهوه ) 
ثم طلبت مناقشة مواضع السجود في العهد الجديد وكيف ان المسيح هو المعنّي بها .

هل من الممكن ان نتوقف عن التشتيت وننتهي من جزئية واحدة ، ربما لن تحتاج الى باقي اذا تأكدت من النقطة الاولى وهي ( يسوع ) هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد .

وللامانة نقول : اذا كانت اسئلتك عن شيء تكلمنا عنه في السابق ، اطرحه لننتهي منه ، اما اذا كان سؤال عن شيء جديد ، فارجو ارجائه الى حين ننتهي من النقاط العديدة المفتوحة الان .

ولكن رجاء اولا : 
هل انتهينا من النقطة التي اثرت حولها اسئلتك الاخيرة ام لازال بها نقاش ؟؟

ثانيا: هل من الممكن ان تضع اسئلتك واحدا في كل مرة حتى لا نتشتت وتعم الفائدة لك ولنا وللمتابعين في الموضوع ايضا  ؟؟


في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## Feen al7aq (7 يناير 2010)

> هل من الممكن ان نتوقف عن التشتيت وننتهي من جزئية واحدة ، ربما لن تحتاج الى باقي اذا تأكدت من النقطة الاولى وهي ( يسوع ) هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد .


أخى نيو مان .. حضرتك أتيت بالمفيد انا فعلا شخص مشتت الفكر انت قلت الحق.. و أنا أعترفت لك بذلك من البداية وهذا الذي جعلني الجأ اليكم .. أرجو ان تذكرني فى صلواتك




> ولكن رجاء اولا :
> هل انتهينا من النقطة التي اثرت حولها اسئلتك الاخيرة ام لازال بها نقاش ؟؟
> 
> ثانيا: هل من الممكن ان تضع اسئلتك واحدا في كل مرة حتى لا نتشتت وتعم الفائدة لك ولنا وللمتابعين في الموضوع ايضا ؟؟


أنا عندى اسألة على المداخلة الاخيرة والمداخلات التى تسبقها
فمنعا للتشتيت كما انت قلت اتمنى ان نناقش الاسئلة التى على المداخلات السابقة سؤال سؤال قبل ان ننتقل الى نقطة جديدة . اذا اردت ان نبدأ فى هذه الاسئلة انتظر موافقتك او رفضك
شكرا لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

يا رب زيح عن الاخ فين الحق الافكار دي

و زيحها عني انا كمان

شكرا يا جماعه انتوا غلبتوا بعض في النقاش و لكن طلعنا بفايده عظيمه خاصه انه لاول مره نلاقي موضوع مركز غير مشتت بنسبه ستين في الميه 

ربنا يبارككم و مستنيه الاقي مواضيع عن بقيت الهرطقات المورمون و uniterians لانهم اكبر هرطقتين بعد شهود يهوه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

اولا : كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة عيد ميلاد رب المجد بحسب التقويم الشرقي .



feen al7aq قال:


> أنا عندى اسألة على المداخلة الاخيرة والمداخلات التى تسبقها
> فمنعا للتشتيت كما انت قلت اتمنى ان نناقش الاسئلة التى على المداخلات السابقة سؤال سؤال قبل ان ننتقل الى نقطة جديدة . اذا اردت ان نبدأ فى هذه الاسئلة انتظر موافقتك او رفضك
> شكرا لك


 

ثانيا: اتفضل اطرح سؤال في كل مرة ، على ان يكون سؤال في ما طرحناه بالفعل وليس عن شيء جديد .

سلام المسيح يملأ عقلك وقلبك للفهم والمعرفة والحكمة


----------



## Feen al7aq (7 يناير 2010)

> اولا : كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة عيد ميلاد رب المجد بحسب التقويم الشرقي .



كل سنة واحضرتك بألف خير وصحة وسعادة



> ثانيا: اتفضل اطرح سؤال في كل مرة ، على ان يكون سؤال في ما طرحناه بالفعل وليس عن شيء جديد .
> سلام المسيح يملأ عقلك وقلبك للفهم والمعرفة والحكمة


 
أول سؤال هو على النقطة الاخيرة فى المداخلة رقم رقم 89#
عندما قال المسيح .
أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح . يوحنا 56:8

هل كان يقصد ان أبراهيم رآه كملاك الرب . أم رآه انه (المسيح) الكبش المذبوح ام ماذا ؟
فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر واذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه تكوين 13:22


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> هل كان يقصد ان أبراهيم رآه كملاك الرب . أم رآه انه (المسيح) الكبش المذبوح ام ماذا ؟
> فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر واذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه تكوين 13:22


 
بالطبع لا احد يقول ان ظهورات ( يهوه ) في القديم كانت في هيئة (كبش) . 
والرب يسوع يقول ان ابراهيم ( يرى يومي ) اي في هذا المشهد ، رمز لفداء المسيح ليموت على الصليب فداء عن البشر الخطاة المستحقين الموت ، فيموت المسيح ويحي الخطاة ، وهذا هو عمل الخلاص .

وحتى في هذا المشهد ، فاننا نقرأ ان ابراهيم سمع صوت (ملاك يهوه ) من خلفه ، فلما التفت رأي الكبش ، فهو لم يقل انه رأي (ملاك يهوه ) .

اذا ابراهيم رأي الرمز والنبؤة لعمل المسيح في الصليب ، هذا هو المقصود . وحيث ان المسيح هو (ملاك يهوه ) في ظهوراته في القديم ، فهو كان (موجودا ) قبل ابراهيم .

مزيد من الشرح والتفسير لهذا الاصحاح 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Genesis/22


هل اجبت سؤالك ؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (7 يناير 2010)

> وحتى في هذا المشهد ، فاننا نقرأ ان ابراهيم سمع صوت (ملاك يهوه ) من خلفه ، فلما التفت رأي الكبش ، فهو لم يقل انه رأي (ملاك يهوه ) .


انا قرأت التفسير مع تعليقك
هل تقصد هنا ان ابراهيم رأى المسيح بناسوته في رمز الكبش المعد للفداء
وسمع صوت لاهوته = ملاك يهوه (الذى هو يهوه)


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> انا قرأت التفسير مع تعليقك
> هل تقصد هنا ان ابراهيم رأى المسيح بناسوته في رمز الكبش المعد للفداء
> وسمع صوت لاهوته = ملاك يهوه (الذى هو يهوه)


 
لا لم اقصد هذا 

انا قلت انه رأي في تقديم الكبش ( ذبيحة السماء ) رمز لفداء المسيح ( حمل الله الذي يرفع خطايا العالم ) .

ليس الكبش تجسد ليهوه ، ولكن الكبش هو رمزا لفداء يهوه .

ملاك يهوه ، رآه ابراهيم في مرات اخرى ، (وفي ظهورات يهوه يكون ايضا اللاهوت والجسد الذي يظهر به معا )  ولكن في هذا الموقف يقول الكتاب انه سمع صوته ، فهل رآه ايضا ، لا استطيع ان اجزم .


----------



## Feen al7aq (7 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> لا لم اقصد هذا





NEW_MAN قال:


> انا قلت انه رأي في تقديم الكبش ( ذبيحة السماء ) رمز لفداء المسيح ( حمل الله الذي يرفع خطايا العالم ) .
> ليس الكبش تجسد ليهوه ، ولكن الكبش هو رمزا لفداء يهوه .
> ملاك يهوه ، رآه ابراهيم في مرات اخرى ، (وفي ظهورات يهوه يكون ايضا اللاهوت والجسد الذي يظهر به معا ) ولكن في هذا الموقف يقول الكتاب انه سمع صوته ، فهل رآه ايضا ، لا استطيع ان اجزم .



 طيب انا فهمت الاجابة .. شكرا لك
سأبدأ فى طرح سؤال آخر
هو بخصوص المشاركة رقم 37#
حضرتك ربطت الشاهدين الاتين ببعض​أشعياء 10:43​​​ أنتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا أني أنا هو. قبلي لم يصور إله وبعدي لا يكون 

لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض)(اعمال الرسل 1: 8)​
ولكن هناك أية أخرى تقول ان يسوع الشاهد الامين فهل المسيح هو شاهد ليهوه ام مشهود له (يهوه ذاته) أم ماذا ؟​​​​رؤيا يوحنا 1:5 ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين، البكر من الأموات، ورئيس ملوك الأرض. الذي أحبنا، وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> ولكن هناك أية أخرى تقول ان يسوع الشاهد الامين فهل المسيح هو شاهد ليهوه ام مشهود له (يهوه ذاته) أم ماذا ؟​
> 
> 
> 
> رؤيا يوحنا 1:5ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين، البكر من الأموات، ورئيس ملوك الأرض. الذي أحبنا، وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه​


 
المسيح هنا شاهد ومشهود له  
واقرأ معي اذا شئت :​ 
(اجاب يسوع وقال لهم وان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لاني اعلم من اين أتيت والى اين اذهب.واما انتم فلا تعلمون من اين آتي ولا الى اين اذهب.)
(يوحنا 8: 14 )
وايضا 
(*انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني*)
(يوحنا 8: 18)​ 
فهو الشاهد الامين ( لنفسه ) وشهادته حق ، وايضا مشهود له من (الآب ) .​ 
واقرأمعي ايضا اذا شئت :​ 
( الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. 33 انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق. 34 وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان.ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم. 35 كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وانتم اردتم ان تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة. 36 واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا.لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني. 37 والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.)
(يوحنا 5: 32 - 37)​ 

كل هذه تقول ان الآب يشهد للمسيح ، فهل يشهد ( يهوه - الآب) لآخر غير (يهوه - الظاهر في الجسد ) ؟؟؟​


----------



## Feen al7aq (7 يناير 2010)

> (اجاب يسوع وقال لهم وان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لاني اعلم من اين أتيت والى اين اذهب.واما انتم فلا تعلمون من اين آتي ولا الى اين اذهب.)
> (يوحنا 8: 14 )



أنا متفق معك ان المسيح جاء وشهد لنفسه ولا يوجد شخص عادى يشهد لنفسه الا لو كان الها لان الانبياء جاءوا يشهدوا بالحق المعلن لهم من الله . ولكن المسيح قال انه جاء ليشهد بالحق ايضا . فهل هو شاهد بالحق الذي فى ذاته ام لحق يهوه أبيه اريد التوضيح أكثر؟
فقال له بيلاطس: «أفأنت إذا ملك؟» أجاب يسوع: «أنت تقول إني ملك. لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق. كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي - يوحنا 37:18



> الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق


اريد توضيح .. عن من كان يتكلم المسيح فى هذه الاية قاصدا به آخر عن يوحنا المعمدان ام عن الآب ؟ أقصد من هو الآخر الذى يشهد للمسيح ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز 

لازلت ارى اننا لا نستطيع التركيز في جزئية لننتهي منها ، فاذا بك تفتح جزئية اخرى .

وقبل ان اجيبك ، اريد ان اسألك ، هل الجزئية السابقة منتهية واقتنعت بها ، وسؤالك هو لمزيد من التوضيح ، ام ان سؤالك لانك لم تقتنع ؟؟؟

هدفي ، انه اذا كان سؤالك الاساسي تم الاجابة عليه ، ارجو ارجاء اي سؤال جديد لحين الانتهاء من النقاط المفتوحة فعليا .

سألتني عن المسيح ( الشاهد الامين ) قلت لك انه شاهد لنفسه ، وليس شاهدا لآخر .

هل هذه الجزئية منتهية ام لا ؟؟


----------



## Feen al7aq (7 يناير 2010)

[QUOTE=NEW_MAN;1793134]اخي العزيز 

لازلت ارى اننا لا نستطيع التركيز في جزئية لننتهي منها ، فاذا بك تفتح جزئية اخرى .

وقبل ان اجيبك ، اريد ان اسألك ، هل الجزئية السابقة منتهية واقتنعت بها ، وسؤالك هو لمزيد من التوضيح ، ام ان سؤالك لانك لم تقتنع ؟؟؟

هدفي ، انه اذا كان سؤالك الاساسي تم الاجابة عليه ، ارجو ارجاء اي سؤال جديد لحين الانتهاء من النقاط المفتوحة فعليا .

سألتني عن المسيح ( الشاهد الامين ) قلت لك انه شاهد لنفسه ، وليس شاهدا لآخر .

هل هذه الجزئية منتهية ام لا ؟؟[/QUOTE]
طيب منعا للتشتيت
نعم اخي..  انا مقتنع ان المسيح شاهد لنفسه وايضا مشهود له من الآب
 بدلالة الايات الاتية :-

*Joh 8:18​*​​​​ أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني».​
*Joh 5:32​* الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.​
Joh 5:33 أنتم أرسلتم إلى يوحنا فشهد للحق.
Joh 5:34 وأنا لا أقبل شهادة من إنسان ولكني أقول هذا لتخلصوا أنتم.
Joh 5:35 كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وأنتم أردتم أن تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة.
Joh 5:36 وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني.
Joh 5:37 والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي. لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته
انا مقتنع ان المسيح شهد لنفسه والآب ايضا شهد له و المسيح يوصف نفسه هنا بالحق عندما قال ان يوحنا جاء ليشهد للحق (يشهد للمسيح) ولكن انا اريد ان استخلص المعاني المقصودة بدون تشكيك فلذلك عرضت عليك الشواهد الاخرى التى تسير التشكيك 
فكما قال المسيح انه يشهد لنفسه قال ايضا​*Joh 5:31​*​​​​ «إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا.
وكما قال ايضا انه جاء ليشهد لنفسه قال انه جاء ليشهد للحق​Joh 18:37 فقال له بيلاطس: «أفأنت إذا ملك؟» أجاب يسوع: «أنت تقول إني ملك. لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق. كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي».


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

feen al7aq قال:


> فكما قال المسيح انه يشهد لنفسه قال ايضا
> 
> *joh 5:31*
> «إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا.​


 
حسنا يا عزيزي ​ 
اذا فهمت قصد المسيح من هذا الكلام سيزول عنك الالتباس ​ 
كيف يقول المسيح ان شهادته حقا ، وفي موقف آخر يقول ان شهادته ليست حق ؟؟؟​ 
في العرف اليهودي يجب ان تكون الشهادة على فم اثنين او ثلاثة 
(على فم شاهدين او على فم ثلاثة شهود يقوم الامر)
(التثنية 19: 15)
(على فم شاهدين وثلاثة تقوم كل كلمة)
(2 كورنثوس 13: 1)​ 
والمسيح يوافقهم على انهم اذا رفضوا شهادته لنفسه ،فبناء على العرف اليهودي ، شهادته ليست حقا ، ولذلك قال :​ 
(ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا. 32* الذي يشهد لي هو آخر* وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. 33 انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق. 34 وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان.ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم. 35 كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وانتم اردتم ان تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة. 36 واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا.لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني. 37 والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.)
(يوحنا 5: 31 - 37)​ 
والمعنى هنا ، ان المسيح لا يشهد لنفسه ، لان الذي يشهد له هو آخر (يوحنا المعمدان ) ومع هذا فانه حتى شهادة الانسان يوحنا المعمدان لا يقبلها المسيح لان له شهادة اعظم من الاب ( الذي شهد من السماء بصوت مسموع وقت المعمودية ) .
وفوق شهادة الاب شهادة الاعمال التي يعملها ( وهي التي تثبت معادلته الكاملة للاب كما ذكر المسيح في يوحنا 5 ) ​ 
اما عندما قال المسيح انه يشهد لنفسه ، فقد كان هذا في موقف لاحق ، في اصحاح 8 ، عندما قال له الفريسيون :​ 
(فقال له الفريسيون انت تشهد لنفسك شهادتك ليست حقا. 14 اجاب يسوع وقال لهم وان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لاني اعلم من اين أتيت والى اين اذهب.واما انتم فلا تعلمون من اين آتي ولا الى اين اذهب. 15 انتم حسب الجسد تدينون.اما انا فلست ادين احدا. 16 وان كنت انا ادين فدينونتي حق لاني لست وحدي بل انا والآب الذي ارسلني. 17 وايضا في ناموسكم مكتوب ان شهادة رجلين حق. 18 انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني.)
(يوحنا 8: 13 - 18) ​ 
*فكما ترى ، ليس هناك اي تعارض* ​ 
المسيح ليست شهادته حقا ان كانت شهادته عن نفسه فقط ، والمسيح شهادته حقا لان الذي يشهد له هو ( يوحنا ) وان كان يرفضها ويشهد له ايضا ( الآب ) ويشهد له ايضا ( الاعمال التي هي للاب وتثبت انه معادلا لله ).​ 



feen al7aq قال:


> وكما قال ايضا انه جاء ليشهد لنفسه قال انه جاء ليشهد للحق
> 
> joh 18:37 فقال له بيلاطس: «أفأنت إذا ملك؟» أجاب يسوع: «أنت تقول إني ملك. لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق. كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي».​


 
وقد قال عن نفسه انه الحق 

(انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ) (يوحنا 14: 6)

اي انه يشهد لنفسه مرة اخرى 

هل انتهينا من هذه الجزئية ؟؟
تأكد ان الاثباتات القادمة سوف تلغي اي شك في قلبك او ذهنك 
وستتأكد ان المسيح هو نفسه يهوه الظاهر في الجسد.​ 
كنت اعتقد اننا خرجنا عن هذا الخط لنثبت ان (يهوه ) هو (ملاك يهوه ) لنعود الى اثباتات ان المسيح هو يهوه .​ 
في انتظار ردك الكريم .​


----------



## Feen al7aq (7 يناير 2010)

طيب فى هذه الجزئية انا اقتنعت تماما فى نص رؤيا يوحنا اصحاح 1 عدد 5 ان المسيح هو الشاهد الامين لنفسه لانه هو الحق (انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة) الذى هو ذاته (يهوه) الذى لا حق غيره
ولكن حتى ننتهي من هذه النقطة نهائيا والى الابد
لي استفسار



> *Joh 5:32*
> ​​الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.
> لان الذي يشهد له هو آخر (يوحنا المعمدان )​


هل تعلم يا اخي العزيز ان هذا النص المفسرون اجمعوا ان الآخر هنا هو الآب على اساس الفعل المضارع (يشهد) يدل على استمرارية الشهادة لكن يوحنا شهد وانتهت شهادته. فمن فضلك اريد ان افهم على اى اساس يمكن تفسيره على انه يوحنا المعمدان .. اريدك ان تأخذ وقتك فى هذا السؤال لان هذا العدد من الاعداد التى يستخدمونها شهود يهوه فى اثبات ايمانهم​

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/John/5​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john5.htm​ 

سؤال آخر حتى يذول اللبس نهائيا فى موضوع ان المسيح شاهد ليهوه
لان الاب نفسه شهد للمسيح .. فهنا القضيه حسمت ان المسيح والاب واحد
لكن هل يوجد شاهد من الكتاب يقول فيه المسيح انه شهد للآب ؟​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

Feen al7aq قال:


> هل تعلم يا اخي العزيز ان هذا النص المفسرون اجمعوا ان الآخر هنا هو الآب على اساس الفعل المضارع (يشهد) يدل على استمرارية الشهادة لكن يوحنا شهد وانتهت شهادته. فمن فضلك اريد ان افهم على اى اساس يمكن تفسيره على انه يوحنا المعمدان .. اريدك ان تأخذ وقتك فى هذا السؤال لان هذا العدد من الاعداد التى يستخدمونها شهود يهوه فى اثبات ايمانهم​
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/John/5​
> http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john5.htm​


 
اولا : لم اقل ان عندما قال المسيح يوجد آخر يشهد لي هو (يوحنا المعمدان ) *فقط *، راجع كلامي جيدا .

لقد قلت ان المسيح يرجع الى التقليد اليهودي الذي يطلب شهادة اثنين على تحقيق اي قول ، 
وفي قوله (يوجد آخر يشهد لي ) في سياق الكلام يقصد هنا مباشرة ( يوحنا المعمدان ) ولكنه يقول هذه الشهادة انا ارفضها ، لان شهادة الآخر هي اولا : (اعماله التي تشهد انه معادل للآب ) و ثانيا ( شهادة الآب له ) .

ثانيا : لم يجمع المفسرون على ان ( الآخر ) هو (الآب ) واليك احد التفسيرات التي تقول ان هذه الجزئية تحديدا ( الآخر ) هو ( يوحنا المعمدان )

تفسير جون جل (وهو تفسير -اعتبره- متخصص في الرد على الاعتراضات والشبهات).



*John Gill's exposions*
*John 5:32* 
*There is another that beareth witness of me*
Meaning not his Father, who is another, and a distinct person, from him, as the Spirit is another comforter; and both distinct testifiers from him, as well as of him. This is indeed the sense of some interpreters; but the Father is particularly mentioned in ( John 5:37 ) ; and the thread of the discourse, and the climax, or gradation, here used, show, that it is to be understood of "another man", as Nonnus paraphrases it; of John the Baptist, who is spoken of by name in the next verse, as a witness; and then a greater than he, the works of Christ, and then the Father:​ 
http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/john-5-32.html​ 
وفي كل الاحوال ، فليس هناك تناقض بين التفاسير ، يمكنك ان تأخذ اي منهما .​ 


> سؤال آخر حتى يذول اللبس نهائيا فى موضوع ان المسيح شاهد ليهوه
> لان الاب نفسه شهد للمسيح .. فهنا القضيه حسمت ان المسيح والاب واحد​
> لكن هل يوجد شاهد من الكتاب يقول فيه المسيح انه شهد للآب ؟​


 
اعتقد انه اذا كنت مقتنعا ، فانه يكفي ان نقول ان المسيح قال ( انا والآب واحد ) (يحنا 10: 30) 

فتكون شهادته لنفسه حق ( شهادة ليهوه ) وشهادته للاب حق ( شهادة ليهوه ) وشهادة الاب له حق ( شهادة ليهوه ) 

فالسيد المسيح هو (يهوه الابن الظاهر في الجسد على الارض ) والآب هو (يهوه الآب في السماء ) .

فلن يقدم او يؤخر اذا اتينا بشهادة الاب للآب ( فالانجيل كله يؤكد ولا ينفي هذا ) . 
المهم في هذه الجزئية التي نتكلم فيها هو ان المسيح ( هو الابن يهوه المتجسد ) ، واعتقد انك اقتنعت الى حد ما .

اليس كذلك ؟؟

وباقي الشواهد الآتية سوف تزيد اقتناعك الى مائة بالمائة وسيزول كل شك نهائيا ، بل وستصبح مدافعا عن الايمان الحقيقي ، ان المسيح هو يهوه الظاهر في الجسد .

سلام المسيح ملك السلام ، يملأ عقلك وقلبك للفهم والحكمة .


----------



## Feen al7aq (9 يناير 2010)

أسف للتأخير.. وكل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


> لقد قلت ان المسيح يرجع الى التقليد اليهودي الذي يطلب شهادة اثنين على تحقيق اي قول ،
> وفي قوله (يوجد آخر يشهد لي ) في سياق الكلام يقصد هنا مباشرة ( يوحنا المعمدان ) ولكنه يقول هذه الشهادة انا ارفضها ، لان شهادة الآخر هي اولا : (اعماله التي تشهد انه معادل للآب ) و ثانيا ( شهادة الآب له ) .


 
فعلا يا اخى سياق النص يوضح ان الآخر هو يوحنا المعمدان في يوحنا 5 عدد 32 اما شهادة الآب فذكرها بعدها فى عدد 37

32الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.
33أنتم أرسلتم إلى يوحنا فشهد للحق.
34وأنا لا أقبل شهادة من إنسان ولكني أقول هذا لتخلصوا أنتم.
35كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وأنتم أردتم أن تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة.
36وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني.
*37*والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي. لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته



> المهم في هذه الجزئية التي نتكلم فيها هو ان المسيح ( هو الابن يهوه المتجسد ) ، واعتقد انك اقتنعت الى حد ما .
> اليس كذلك ؟؟​


نعم الى نسبة ستون بالمئة .. الرب يباركك
لي سؤال آخر تحديدا فى المشاركة رقم 72#
وانا سوف اقتبس منها​


> بعدها نقرأ عن ان الثلاثة بدأوا في التوجة اى سدوم وعمورة ، ويقف احدهم ويتكلم مع ابراهيم ويلقبه الكتاب (يهوه )​


انت قصدت هنا ان الشخص الذي وقف يتحدث مع ابراهيم عن هلاك سدوم وعمورة هو (يهوه ظاهر فى صورة رجل) تكوين 20:18-33​


> وفي الاصحاح التالي نجد ان من وصل الى سدوم وعمورة ملاكان فقط​


فعلا وصفهم الكتاب المقدس فى تكوين اصحاح 19 بانهم رجلان وايضا وصفهم انهم ملاكان
ولكن لى استفسارعلى كم شاهد فى تكوين اصحاح 19​


> 16 ولما توانى امسك الرجلان بيده وبيد امراته وبيد ابنتيه - لشفقة الرب عليه - واخرجاه ووضعاه خارج المدينة.
> 17 وكان لما اخرجاهم الى خارج انه قال: «اهرب لحياتك. لا تنظر الى ورائك ولا تقف في كل الدائرة. اهرب الى الجبل لئلا تهلك».
> 18فقال لهما لوط: «لا يا سيد
> 19 هوذا عبدك قد وجد نعمة في عينيك وعظمت لطفك الذي صنعت الي باستبقاء نفسي وانا لا اقدر ان اهرب الى الجبل لعل الشر يدركني فاموت
> ...


أريد توضيح
عدد 18 غير مفهوم كيف يتكلم لوط (لهما- هما ملاكان) ويقول يا سيد (على انه شخص واحد)
في بعض الترجمات مثل ترجمة New international version
lords بالجمع
Gen 19:18 But Lot said to them, "No, my lords, please!
وهل هنا أدوناي(التى تستخدم مع الاله وحده) ام هي أدون
عدد 19 هوذا عبدك ؟ هل كان يكلم ملاك يهوه ام يكلم الملاكان؟
عدد 21 هل هنا الملاك هو الذى لا يقلب او يقلب المدينة؟
عدد 22 والعجيب انه يقول لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا
اريد معرفة شخصية المتكلم مع لوط؟​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

مرحبا اخي (فين الحق ) وكل سنة وانت طيب 
طبعا نحن نعذرك على التأخير ، فكلنا نعمل ولنا مشاغل ايضا ،
واعتذر انا ايضا لعدم توافق اوقاتنا على الانترنت في وقت واحد
اتمنى ان استطيع الان توفيق الوقت ، ان شاء الرب وعشنا .
خذ وقتك في الحوار ، ولكن ارجو الا تهمله فهذا الموضوع فيه خلاصك وحياتك الابدية .



Feen al7aq قال:


> ولكن لى استفسارعلى كم شاهد فى تكوين اصحاح 19​
> أريد توضيح
> عدد 18 غير مفهوم كيف يتكلم لوط (لهما- هما ملاكان) ويقول يا سيد (على انه شخص واحد)
> في بعض الترجمات مثل ترجمة New international version
> ...




بالطبع احنا عرفنا انهما ملاكان الان ، وهذا امر لا خلاف عليه 
فان يوجه الكلام لاحدهما ، او لكليهما ، هذا لا يسبب اي فرق 
في الحوار او تسجيله او فهمه 
هذا ما يستخدمه بعض منتقدي الكتاب المقدس في توجيه 
بعض الشكوك والشبهات فيقال ( ملاك ام ملاكين ) في الاناجيل اذا تكلم احدهما عن الاثنين واذا تكلم الآخر عن ملاك واحد .

اذا فهما ملاكان ، وان وجه الحديث لاحدهما ، او لكليهما .​


> وهل هنا أدوناي(التى تستخدم مع الاله وحده) ام هي أدون
> عدد 19 هوذا عبدك ؟ هل كان يكلم ملاك يهوه ام يكلم الملاكان؟
> عدد 21 هل هنا الملاك هو الذى لا يقلب او يقلب المدينة؟
> عدد 22 والعجيب انه يقول لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا
> ...


 
سأجعلك انت تقول بنفسك ، من هو الملاك المتكلم مع لوط 
ولكن ، 

اولا :
لماذا اقتطعت كلام الملاك من منتصفه ونسبت اليه ( عدم الاستطاعة ) ؟؟؟
الملاك كان يقول ( اسرع اهرب الى هناك.لاني لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا حتى تجيء الى هناك. لذلك دعي اسم المدينة صوغر)
(تكوين 19: 22) .

الملاك هنا موجود لهدف اساسي ، هو انقاذ لوط واهله (راجع حوار ابراهيم مع الرب وطلبه استبقاء حياة الابرار من المدينة )، ولهذا فالحوار في سياقة ان الملاك يطلب من لوط ان يأخذ عائلته سريعا ويهرب خارج دائرة المكان الذي سيمطر عليه نارا وكبريتا من السماء ، وهو هنا يقول له ( لا استطيع ان ابدأ في هذا الامر حتى تجيء الى هناك ، اي المدينة التي تكلم عنها لوط طالبا الهرب اليها ) .

اعتقد ان هذه الجزئية اصبحت واضحة (لا استطيع حتى ... ) هي مشروطة ولها سببها الواضح . 

ثانيا : شخصية المتكلم ، ربما تتضح من بقية النص ، اقول ربما ، لانني لست متأكدا هل هو نفس الملاك (واحد من الملاكين ) ام انه الملاك الثالث ، جاء الان واستكمل العمل ؟؟؟؟
ولكن مرة اخرى ، لا يسبب لي هذا التساؤل اي حيرة او ارتباك ، لان هذا ليس هدفي من الفهم (لي شخصيا ) او الحوار معك ، المهم ان الملاك الذي على الارض يفعل شيئا عجيبا وغريبا ، يقول عنه النص .

(اسرع اهرب الى هناك.لاني لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا حتى تجيء الى هناك.لذلك دعي اسم المدينة صوغر 23 واذ اشرقت الشمس على الارض دخل لوط الى صوغر. 24 فامطر الرب - يهوه- على سدوم وعمورة كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب - يهوه - من السماء.)
(تكوين 19: 22 - 24)
 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Gen&c=19&v=1&t=KJV#conc/24

الكلام واضح ، نرى ( يهوه على الارض) امطر نارا من عند ( يهوه في السماء ) 

والكلام يشرحه المسيح ايضا في حواره مع نيقوديموس :
(وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء) 
(يوحنا 3: 13 )

واليك مزيد من الشرح 
تفسير (تكوين 19: 24)

http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/genesis-19-24.html

and this destruction was brought upon them by Jehovah the Son of God, who had appeared to Abraham in an human form, and gave him notice of it, and heard all he had to plead for those cities, and then departed from him to Sodom, and was the author of this sad catastrophe; this amazing shower of fire and brimstone was rained by him from Jehovah his Father, out of heaven; so the Targums of Jonathan and Jerusalem both call him, the Word of the Lord.
​تفسير يهود فهموا العهد القديم ، والاشارات به ، وآمنوا بالمسيح .​ 

Not only is Elohim applied to two personalities in the same verse, but so is the very name of God. One example is Genesis 19:24 which reads:​"Then the LORD rained brimstone and fire on Sodom and Gomorrah, from the LORD out of the heavens."​Clearly we have YHVH number one raining fire and brimstone from a second YHVH who is in heaven, the first one being on earth.​ 

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/1_8/jewish



واصلي ان يعطيك الله روح الحكمة والاعلان في معرفته ، وفي انتظار ردك لنستكمل .

سلام ملك السلام .


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يناير 2010)

بالرغم من غيبة الاخ (Feen al7aq ) طارح الموضوع والسؤال ، ونأمل ان تكون غيبته خيرا ويعود سالما معافا للمشاركة في الموضوع مرة اخرى .

الا انني فكرت ان اضع بقية الردود على اقوال شهود يهوه ، حتى يكون الموضوع متكاملا ومرجعا لنفس الغرض فيما بعد .

***********************​نستكمل باقي الاثباتات والادلة ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه القديم ) الظاهر في الجسد .​ 
يقول الوحي المقدس على لسان زكريا النبي :
ولاحظ ان المتكلم هو *يهوه *

(1 وحي كلام الرب - يهوه - على اسرائيل. يقول الرب - يهوه - باسط السموات ومؤسس الارض وجابل روح الانسان في داخله >>>>>>>>

<<<<<8 في ذلك اليوم يستر الرب سكان اورشليم فيكون العاثر منهم في ذلك اليوم مثل داود وبيت داود مثل الله مثل ملاك الرب امامهم.9 ويكون في ذلك اليوم اني التمس هلاك كل الامم الآتين على اورشليم 10 وافيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان اورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون اليّ الذي طعنوه وينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له ويكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره.)
(زكريا 12: 8 - 10)

لاحظ (اكرر) ان المتكلم هنا *( يهوه )* ويقول ( ينظرون *اليّ* الذي طعنوه ) بالانجليزية :

*and they shall look upon me whom they have pierced*

ويقول القديس يوحنا ان ما حدث مع يسوع هو تتميم النبؤة :
(فأتى العسكر وكسروا ساقي الاول والآخر المصلوب معه. 33 واما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم رأوه قد مات.34 *لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة* وللوقت خرج دم وماء. 35 والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم انه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا انتم. 36 لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه. 37 *وايضا يقول كتاب آخر سينظرون الى الذي طعنوه*)
(يوحنا 19: 32 - 37)

اذا قال (يهوه) انه هو المطعون في النبؤة ، ثم نجد ان المطعون هو ( يسوع المسيح ) ، هل يحتاج الامر الى كثير من الجهد لاثبات من هو (يسوع المسيح) هنا ؟؟؟

ويكرر ايضا نفس الكلام في سفر الرؤيا عن الرب يسوع المسيح في مجيئه الثاني ايضا :

(ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات ورئيس ملوك الارض.الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه 6 وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة للّه ابيه له المجد والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين.آمين 7 هوذا يأتي مع السحاب *وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض*.نعم آمين.)
(رؤيا 5 - 7 )

في سفر الرؤيا يجعل تحقيق ( الطعن الذي ليهوه والنوح الذي (عليه) في شخص واحد هو الرب يسوع المسيح ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد .


لاحظ معي (يسوع البكر من الاموات ) وتذكرها، لاننا سنعود اليها في موضوع ( بكر كل خليقة ) التي يتكلم عليها شهود يهوه ويسيئون تفسيرها .

يتبع ......


----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل نص (قال الرب لربي) مز1:110 يثبت الوهية المسيح ؟*



feen al7aq قال:


> لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا
> 
> هل داوود هو الذي لم يري فسادا ام المسيح؟




متهيألي المقصود قيامة المسيح...أنه لن يموت و يفسد جسده في القبر، و تبقى روحه في الجحيم، بل سيقوم منتصراً على الموت، بعد أن يأخذ نفوس الأبرار من الجحيم إلى الفردوس...


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

ولازلنا نستكمل معا سلسلة الاثباتات والادلة ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو الوحيد الذي تكلم عن نفسه ما قاله (يهوه ) في مجده عن نفسه ، 
وتذكر ان ( يهوه) لا يعطي مجده لاحد ​ 
(انا الرب - يهوه - هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لآخر) 
(اشعياء 42: 8) ​

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Isa&c=42&v=1&t=KJV#conc/8​ 


**********​انا الرب – يهوه - فاحص القلب مختبر الكلى لاعطي كل واحد حسب طرقه حسب ثمر اعماله. 
(ارميا 17: 10)​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Jer&c=17&v=1&t=KJV#conc/10​ 

**********​ 

ولكننا نجد المتكلم في العهد الجديد هو المسيح الذي ظهر ليوحنا ​ 
( فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني انا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب اعماله) 
(رؤيا 2: 23)​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Rev&c=2&v=1&t=KJV#conc/23​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

ولازلنا نستكمل معا سلسلة الاثباتات والادلة ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو الوحيد الذي تكلم عن نفسه ما قاله (يهوه ) في مجده عن نفسه ، 

وتذكر ان ( يهوه) لا يعطي مجده لاحد ​ 
يقول (يهوه) القديم الايام  

(هكذا يقول الرب – يهوه-  ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود. انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري.( 

(اشعياء 44: 6) 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Isa&c=44&v=6&t=KJV#conc/6 



يقول السيد يسوع المسيح الظاهر ليوحنا : 

(انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء) 
(رؤيا 1: 8 ) 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Rev&c=1&v=8&t=KJV#conc/8 


  يتبع .....​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

ولازلنا نستكمل معا سلسلة الاثباتات والادلة ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو الوحيد الذي تكلم عن نفسه ما قاله (يهوه ) في مجده عن نفسه ، ​

وتذكر ان ( يهوه) لا يعطي مجده لاحد ​
(1احمدوا الرب - يهوه - لانه صالح لان الى الابد رحمته‏. 
2 احمدوا اله الآلهة لان الى الابد رحمته. 
3 احمدوا رب الارباب لان الى الابد رحمته.) 
(مزمور 136: 1 – 3) ​


http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Psa&c=136&v=1&t=KJV#conc/1​ 

ولكن نجد ان الرب يسوع المسيح ( حمل الله ) هو رب الارباب .​ 
(هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لانه رب الارباب وملك الملوك والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون. 
(رؤيا 17: 14) ​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Rev&c=17&v=1&t=KJV#conc/14​ 

( 11 ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس ابيض والجالس عليه يدعى امينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. 
12 وعيناه كلهيب نار وعلى راسه تيجان كثيرة وله اسم مكتوب ليس احد يعرفه الا هو. 
13 وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله. 
14 والاجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزا ابيض ونقيا 
15 ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الامم وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شيء. 
16 وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب 
(رؤيا 19: 11 – 16)​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Rev&c=19&v=11&t=KJV#conc/16​ 
يتبع ....​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 يناير 2010)

واضع المداخلة الاخيرة ( مع السابق كامثلة وليست للحصر ) نستكمل معا سلسلة الاثباتات والادلة ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو الوحيد الذي تكلم عن نفسه ما قاله (يهوه ) في مجده عن نفسه ، ​ 
وتذكر ان ( يهوه) لا يعطي مجده لاحد ​ 
يقول الكتاب المقدس على لسان يهوه القديم الايمان في العهد القديم ​ 
(16 فرأى انه ليس انسان وتحيّر من انه ليس شفيع. فخلّصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده. 
17 فلبس البر كدرع وخوذة الخلاص على راسه. ولبس ثياب الانتقام كلباس واكتسى بالغيرة كرداء. 
18 حسب الاعمال هكذا يجازي مبغضيه سخطا واعداءه عقابا. جزاء يجازي الجزائر. 
19 فيخافون من المغرب اسم الرب ومن مشرق الشمس مجده. عندما يأتي العدو كنهر فنفخة الرب تدفعه 
20 ويأتي الفادي الى صهيون والى التائبين عن المعصية في يعقوب يقول الرب) ​

(اشعياء 59: 16 – 20)


ولكننا نجد ان الكلام يتحقق على لسان السيد المسيح ، فهو يأتي في مجد ابيه ( يهوه ) ​ 
(فان ابن الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله.) 
(متى 16: 27) ​ 

مع ملاحظة ان قول المسيح انه ابن الله (يهوه ) كان معلوما لدى اليهود ان هذا يجعله معادلا لله ( يهوه ) ​ 
(فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله)
(يوحنا 5: 18)​ 
ونجد ان الكلام يأتي مرة اخرى متحققا في السيد يسوع المسيح وعلى فمه المبارك عندما ظهر ليوحنا في سفر الرؤيا ​ 

( 12 وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. 13 انا الالف والياء. البداية والنهاية. الاول والآخر.) 
(رؤيا 22: 12 -13) ​ 

في المداخلة القادمة ، ننتقل الى جزئية اخرى في الرد على اقوال شهود يهوه .​ 
سلام ونعمة المسيح .​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

متاااابعه موت


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

بالرغم من انني وضعت هذا الرد في احد الموضوعات سابقا ، الا انني اضيفه هنا لكي يكون الموضوع مكتملا في هذه الجزئية في الرد على شهود يهوه .​ 

*المسيح بكر كل خليقة *​ 

*ما معنى (بكر) كل خليقة ؟*​ 





يتردد السؤال ( ورد في الانجيل ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة ) فهل هذا معناه ان المسيح مخلوق وانه اول المخلوقات ؟؟ والاجابة موجودة في الفقرة الكتابية عند قراءتها كاملة ، والفقرة تتكلم عن السيد يسوع المسيح فتقول انه : (الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة.الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء.)(كولوسي 1: 15 - 18) فكما نقرأ ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة وايضا انه بكر القائمين من الاموات ليكون متقدما في كل شيء ، فمعنى البكورية هنا ليس الاول ترتيبا زمنيا ولكنه الاول مقاما ، فالمسيح لم يكن اول القائمين من الاموات ( سجل الكتاب معجزات قيامة الاموات في العهد القديم والجديد ايضا قبل قيامة المسيح ) ولكن كلهم ماتوا مرة اخرى ، والسيد المسيح هو اول القائمين بغير موت بعد القيامة ، هذا خلاف انهم قاموا بمعجزات فعلها آخرون خلاف المسيح القائم من الاموات بذاته بسلطانه الشخصي ، ويشير الكتاب الى يعقوب بوصفه ( اسرائيل ابني البكر ) (خروج 4: 22) في حين ان البكر ولادة هو عيسو ، اذا فالبكورية هنا هي المقام وليس الترتيب الزمني ، وايضا ( لان يهوذا اعتزّ على اخوته ومنه الرئيس واما البكورية فليوسف) (1 اخبار 5: 2) ، والمعروف ان يوسف لم يكن الابن البكر ليعقوب ، بل كان الابن الحادي عشر في الترتيب ( الأصغر والاخير كان شقيقه بنيامين ) ، فالبكورية المقصودة هنا ليست انه اول المولودين ليعقوب زمنيا ، ولكنه الاول مقاما.​ 
***************​ 
وايضا في (ارميا 31: )9 يقول (لاني صرت لاسرائيل ابا وافرايم هو بكري ) ولكن بالرجوع الى (سفر التكوين 49 : : 17 - 20 ) ، حيث نجد قصة مباركة يعقوب لابناء يوسف فانه وضع يده اليمني على رأس افرايم وليس على منسى ( الابن البكر ) وحينما اراد يوسف لفت انتباه ابوه يعقوب ،اجابه انه يعلم ترتيب بكورية الولادة ولكنه في هذه البركة اعطى (البكورية ) لافرايم ، وكما يقول الكتاب : فقدم افرايم على منسى ، لان الاخ الاصغر يكون اكبر منه (مقاما) ، ونفهم من هذا النص ان البكورية هنا هي ترتيب المقام وليس ترتيب الولادة.​ 
***********​ 
ويقول ايضا يعقوب الرسول في رسالته (شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه)( يعقوب 1: 18) ، ومن هذه الفقرة يتضح اننا نكون باكورة - اي بكرا - من خلائقة ، بالولادة الثانية ،فهل هذا معناه ان ترتيب ولادتنا يتغير ام معناه اننا نصبح في مقام البكورية ؟؟ حيث يقول ايضا عن المؤمنين بالمسيح انهم ( كنيسة ابكار)(عبرانيين 12: 23) اي ان كل منّا يصبح في مقام الابن البكر لدى الله ، وهذا يؤكد فهمنا ان البكورية هنا هي للمقام وليس لترتيب الولادة او الخلق.​ 
اذا الخلاصة ان ( البكورية ) لها معنيان ويجب التمييز من سياق الكلام اي معنى هو المقصود ، والنتيجة ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة كما انه في نفس السياق هو بكر القائمين من الاموات ، هذه بكورية او اولوية المقام : لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء ، الكتاب المقدس يعلن بوضوح ان السيد المسيح هو (الله الظاهر في الجسد) ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) ، وكما يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته الى اهل روميه ( الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الآبد )( روميه 9: 4) ، ويقول الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا ( بداءة خليقة الله ) (رؤيا 3: 14) بمعنى انه (كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان ) ( يوحنا 1: 3 ) فكل شيء تكّون بالمسيح - كلمة الله (لان منه وبه وله كل الاشياء . له المجد الى الابد.آمين)( روميه 11: 36) ​ 

وللرد على شهود يهوه بقية ...​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

متابعه للاخر دا بقي موسوعه التوبيك مش مجرد توبيك رد مفحم علي شهور يهوه الاريوسيين الجدد 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

في المداخلة القادمة سنعرض شرحا مبسطا لترجمة يوحنا 1: 1 

(في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.)

*Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος*
 
التي يترجمها شهود يهوه بصورة خاطئة ، متغاضين عن كل قواعد اللغة اليونانية ، وحجتهم هو خلو كلمة ( الله ) الاخيرة من اداة التعريف ...

وسنناقش في المداخلة القادمة ، ما هي ادوات التعريف ، ولماذا تعتبر الكلمة معرفة في اللغة اليونانية رغم خلوها من اداة التعريف ( ال ) ، ولماذا يجب ان تترجم الكلمة ( الله ) باعتبار اداة التعريف في الترجمات ، 

واترك معكم سؤال بسيط ، حتى يوم الغد ، لماذا يترجمون الكلمة الاولى ( في البدء ) باداة التعريف ( ال ) برغم خلوها من اداة التعريف في النص اليوناني ؟؟

هذا ما سنعرفه في المداخلة القادمة .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

شرح مبسط للمستخدم العربي
يوحنا 1: 1 
وكان الكلمة الله ​ 
ترجمة بتصرف عن عدة مقالات بالانجليزية 
للاجابة على سؤال مشابه.​ 
http://www.ntgreek.org/answers_to_questions.htm​ 


****************​ 
تمهيد : محاولة قراءة نص الكتاب المقدس في لغته الاصلية ، عمل مبارك لمعرفة اوضح الى ماذا اراد كاتب الوحي ان يقول وكيف يصيغ افكاره وماذا يقصد، مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان لغة العهد القديم هي العبرية ولذلك فان الترجمة العربية هي الاقرب على استضافة اللغة الاصلية، ولغة العهد الجديد هو اليونانية ولذلك فان الترجمة الانجليزية هي الاقرب له، ولذلك في حالتنا ونحن ندرس فقرة من الانجيل فانا انصح بمصاحبة الترجمة الانجليزية لمن يعرف اللغة فسوف تقدم له عونا كبيرا على الفهم .​ 
ونعود فنقول ان اللغة اليونانية (مثل اي لغة اخرى) لها طرقها الخاصة في التعبير عن المعنى او الفكرة في صياغة الجملة او الكلمات ، قد تسبب سوء فهم او ارتباك اذا حاول قاريء اليونانية ان يطبق قوانين لغته الخاصة عليها (في مثالنا نحن هو مستخدم اللغة العربية) ، واحسن مثال لتوضيح هذه القاعدة هو الشاهد (الآية) الافتتاحية للانجيل بحسب يوحنا، موضوع النقاش.​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Jhn&c=1&v=1&t=KJV#conc/1​ 


****************​ 

*Ἐν** ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος.*​ 


*في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.*​ 


In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.​ 


*اولا : توضيح اختلاف ( هجاء او حروف الكلمة اليونانية ) *​ 
*theon**= **θεόν*
*او *
*θεὸς** = theos*​ 
وهذا مثال جيد لما يفعله القاريء العربي، في تطبيق قواعد اللغة العربية (او الانجليزية ) على الكلمة اليونانية، ولهذا يجب التوضيح ان الكلمة المستخدمة بهذين الشكلين هي نفس الكلمة وفي حالتنا هي (اسم) ، (في اللغة الكلمة تنقسم الى فعل واسم ) .​ 
اختلاف شكل حروف الكلمة (او الاسم المترجم: الله ) يرجع الى تغيير او اختلاف حروف هجاء الكلمة اليونانية بحسب وقوعها في الجملة بين فاعل او مفعول به (الكلمة اليونانية الواحدة لها بين 8 و 9 اشكال او هجائات مختلفة بين التأنيث والتذكير والافراد والجمع وبحسب اعرابها)، بما يشابه في اللغة العربية بتشكيل الاعراب، مثلا ( فاعل ، فاعلة ، فاعلون ، فاعلين ) ولكن حروف التشكيل العربية التي تكون خارج الكلمة فهي تكون داخل الكلمة في اليونانية . ​ 
http://www.ntgreek.org/answers_to_questions.htm​ 


جدير بالذكر ان ( اسم الله ) في اللغة اليونانية تدخل عليه حالات الاعراب وليس مثل اللغة العربية .​ 
وايضا ان الكلمة (اله) ، هي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة للاشارة الى الله الحقيقي الحي او الاله المزيف من صنع البشر (راجع 1 كورنثوس 8: 5) او الشيطان اله هذا الدهر – ( راجع 2 كورنثوس 4: 4).​ 


****************​ 

*ثانيا : ادوات التعريف في اليونانية *​ 
*هل الكلمة ( الله ) او ( اله ) .*​ 
في حالتنا يحتج البعض ويقول (وكان الكلمة الله) كان يجب ترجمتها (وكان الكلمة اله). لان الكلمة اليونانية غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ( ال ) . 
ولهذا نريد التوضيح في البداية كمثال، في اللغة العربية ادوات التعريف تختلف بين دخول ( ال ) على الكلمة ، او بالاضافة ، او الحاقة الى علم معرّف . 
كأن نقول: قلم (غير معرف) وعند التعريف : القلم ، قلم الاستاذ ، قلم أحمد 
وكما ترى فان شكل الكلمة في تعريف الاضافة اصبح شكله بالحروف كشكل الكلمة غير المعرفة ، اذا فلا يمكن ان نقول ان الكلمة فقدت تعريفها لمجرد ان تشابه شكل حروف الكلمة بين هذه وتلك. 
جدير بالذكر ايضا انه في حالة اللغة الانجليزية فان غير المعرّف يسبقه حرف نكرة (a, or, an )، اما في اللغة اليونانية فانها تخلو من وجود حرف النكرة.​ 
اما عن اللغة اليونانية فلها قواعدها الخاصة بظهور اداة التعريف ( ال ) او عدم ظهورها قبل الكلمة، مع احتفاظ الكلمة بالتعريف في ذهن القاريء اليوناني او في حالات الترجمة، فنجد الاصل اليوناني احتوى على اداة التعريف ( ال ) وتم حذفه في الترجمة، اويتم اضافة اداة التعريف ( ال ) الى الترجمة ، وذلك لتكوين صيغة مقبولة للجملة في قواعد اللغة المستضيفة . ​ 
مثال لحذف اداة التعريف : في (يوحنا 1: 12 )​ 

واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون *باسمه*​ 
εἰς τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ,​ 
فأن الكلمة المترجمة (باسمه) في النص اليوناني الاصلي نجد ان (اسمه) يسبقها اداة التعريف ( ال ) وعلى ذلك فالترجمة الحرفية هي ( المؤمنون بال اسمه ) (to those who believe into [the] his name.). وبالطبع فانها غير مقبولة في اللغة العربية ، ولا حتى الانجليزية، ولذلك فيتم حذف اداة التعريف في الترجمة لتكوين صيغة مقبولة بحسب قواعد اللغة.​ 

مثال لاضافة اداة التعريف : في يوحنا (1: 2)​هذا كان في البدء عند الله​ 
οὗτος ἦν ἐν ἀρχῇ πρὸς τὸν θεόν.​ 
في اللغة اليونانية جاءت كلمة (بدء) بدون اداة التعريف (ال) و مع وضوح المعنى في ذهن القاريء اليوناني كان يجب اضافة اداة التعريف في الترجمات .​ 
اذا فخلو الكلمة اليونانية في لغتها الاصلية من اداة التعريف (ال) لا يعني انها تأتي نكرة أو غير معرّفة ، وهناك حالات كثيرة في الاصحاح الاول للانجيل بحسب يوحنا، جاءت فيها كلمة (الله) في اللغة غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ، ولكنها تقصد نفس (الله) الحقيقي الحي .​ 
جدير بالذكر ان الكلمة اليونانية التي تشير الى الله الواحد الحقيقي الحي ، وردت في اصحاح يوحنا الاول (12 مرة ) منها ( 5 مرات ) غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ( ال) ، فمن اراد ان يترجم المقطع (وكان الكلمة الله ) ، الى انها (اله) نكرة ، فيجب اتباع نفس القاعدة على باقي الكلمات التي وردت غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ، ​ 
مثال : (يوحنا 1: 6 )​كان انسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا.​ 

Ἐγένετο ἄνθρωπος ἀπεσταλμένος παρὰ θεοῦ, ὄνομα αὐτῷ Ἰωάννης:​ 

بناء على قاعدة المعترض ، فان الجملة يجب ترجمتها على هذا النحو :​ 
كان انسان مرسل من اله ... 
‘There was a man sent from a god’​ 
ولكن هذا يخالف تماما ما يقصده الوحي المقدس ، فهو يتكلم عن الله الواحد الحقيقي الذي ارسل يوحنا، ومع هذا فان الكلمة في اليونانية غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف (ال) وللترجمة الصحيحة لنقل الفكر الذي يقوله الوحي فانه يجب اضافتها . ​ 

مثال آخر : ( يوحنا 1: 18)
الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر​ 
θεὸν οὐδεὶς ἑώρακεν πώποτε: μονογενὴς θεὸς ὁ ὢν εἰς τὸν κόλπον τοῦ πατρὸς ἐκεῖνος ἐξηγήσατο.​ 

بناء على قاعدة المعترض ، فان الجملة يجب ترجمتها على هذا النحو :​ 
اله لم يره احد قط . الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبّر (عنه) 
‘No one has ever seen a god; the only begotten Son, who is in the bosom of the Father, He has declared Him.’​ 
ولكن المعنى بهذه الترجمة لا يقوله كاتب الوحي، فالوحي يشير الى ان الله الواحد الحقيقي الذي لم يره احد هو نفس الله (يهوه) في العهد القديم الذي اشار الى ان احدا لم يره ، راجع ( خروج 33: 20 ) و (تثنية 4: 12) .​ 
وفي الحقيقة فان حتى المعترضون الذين اصروا على ترجمة الجملة ( وكان الكلمة اله ) ، لعدم وجود اداة التعريف تسبق الكلمة اليونانية ، فانهم قاموا بمخالفة قاعدتهم بوضع اداة التعريف في كلمات غير مسبوقة باداة تعريف في اللغة اليونانية في نفس الاصحاح، مثل :
في البدء ( عدد 1 و 2 ) لا تسبقها اداة التعريف ( ال ) 
فيه كانت الحياة (عدد 4) لا تسبقها اداة التعريف ( ال ) 
اسمه يوحنا (عدد 6) فيكون ترجمة ( يوحنا ) نكرة لانه غير مسبوق باداة التعريف ( ال )، ( راجع عدد 19 في اللغة اليونانية : *وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا *، ورد في اللغة اليونانية اسم يوحنا مسبوقا باداة التعريف - ال ) حيث ان الاسماء في اليونانية يجب ان تكون مسبوقة باداة التعريف ( ال )​ 

****************​ 

*ثالثا : بناء الجملة وماذا يريد كاتب الوحي ان يقول .*​ 
في بناء الجملة التي كتبها الوحي في افتتاحية يوحنا ، فهو يتكلم عن الله الواحد الحقيقي ، وانه هو نفسه (الكلمة) الابن الازلي، فيقول :
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .​ 
فاذا اراد كاتب الوحي ان يعفي القاريء من الارتباك في القراءة وسوء الفهم ، لاستخدم اسلوبا آخر في بناء الجملة (باضافة ضمير نكرة – غير معّرف ) في اليونانية (tis) كما هو حادث في امثلة اخرى ، منها (مرقس 14: 51) و( لوقا 1: 5 ) و(لوقا 8: 27 ) و (لوقا 11: 1)ولكننا نجد ان (يوحنا 1: 1) تخلو من هذا البناء اللغوي. 
(انصح بقراءة الترجمة الانجليزية مع العربية لفهم المقصود من ضمير النكرة حيث انه واضح في الانجليزية a certain )​ 
ولكن كاتب الوحي يشير بوضوح الى ان يسوع المسيح ، هو (الكلمة) الابن الازلي الذي تجسد ، ومع هذا فهو الكائن في حضن الآب ، الذي له نفس طبيعة وجوهر الله (والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.)( يوحنا 1: 14) وايضا (الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر) (يوحنا 1: 18) ​ 


****************​ 

*رابعا : القاعدة اليونانية المعروفة باسم ( كولويل ) *
*Colwell's Rule*​ 

http://faculty.bbc.edu/rdecker/d*o*c*u*m*e*n*t*s/colwell.pdf

ملحوظة : انقل الرابط الى محرك البحث والغ النجوم بين الحروف 

في اللغة اليونانية قاعدة شهيرة معروفة باسم ( كولويل) وهي تحكم الجملة عندما يكون فيها اسمان احدهما مبتدأ والآخر مفعول به، فاذا تقدم المفعول به على المبتدأ فانه يكون معرفّا حتى لو لم يسبقه اداة التعريف (ال) ولكنه يحسب بانه معرّفا بحسب قواعد اللغة اليونانية .​ 
*Ἐν** ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος.*​ 
في حالتنا ( يوحنا 1: 1) (وكان الكلمة الله ) وهي ترجمة صحيحة بحسب المعنى ، الا انها خالفت ترتيب المبتدأ و المفعول به بحسب الترجمة الحرفية وهي (وكان الله الكلمة ) (and God was the Word)، فهنا نجد ان في الاصل اليوناني تقدم اسم المفعول به على اسم المبتدأ ، لخدمة الغرض النهائي من بناء الجملة لاهوتيا ، فكاتب الوحي يريد ان يعطي التركيز على ان (الكلمة هو الله ). 
هذا التركيز يعطيه كاتب الوحي بوضع الجملة في سياق او ترتيب للاسماء على خلاف ما يتوقعه القاريء ، فقام بتقديم المفعول به على المبتدأ لاعطاء اهمية خاصة للجملة المطروحة ( ولاسم المبتدأ المؤخر تحديدا ) الذي هو (الكلمة) . ​ 
وبحسب البناء اليوناني فان الجملة التي بدأت باسم ( الكلمة ) كمبتدأ (في البدء كان الكلمة) ، ثم استرسلت وقالت (والكلمة كان عند الله) فعكست الاسماء عن الترتيب المعتاد في الجملة، لتحث القاريء على اليقظة والانتباه للاشارة بان (الكلمة) الذي تكلمت عنه طوال بناء الجملة هو نفسه (الله) الحقيقي ، فيظهر المعنى المنشود ان (الكلمة) من نفس جوهر وطبيعة (الله) الحقيقي الذي تتكلم عنه الجملة .​ 

****************​ 

*خامسا : اصالة هذا الفكر في الانجيل بحسب يوحنا *​ 
من المهم مراجعة ما يقوله يوحنا 1: 1 بمجمل الفكر الذي ينادي به الوحي المقدس في الانجيل بحسب يوحنا .
فالوحي المقدس يؤكد عن من هو شخص السيد يسوع المسيح ، وما هي طبيعته وحقيقة جوهره ، انه يؤكد ما تم تأكيده بحسب قواعد اللغة اليونانية ، فمثلا قارن بين (يوحنا 8: 56 – 59) وبين ( الخروج 3: 13 – 14)
او قارن بين (يوحنا 10 : 28 – 33) و ( يوحنا 14: 6 – 11) و ( 1 يوحنا 5: 20) و ( يوحنا 8: 23) و ( يوحنا 3 : 23) و ( يوحنا 3: 12 – 13) و ( يوحنا 5: 17 – 18) ، كل هذه الشواهد تشير بوضوح ان كاتب الوحي يفهم طبيعة المسيح انها طبيعة الله الواحد الحقيقي نفسه ، ولكنها تمايز بين ( اقنوم الاب واقنوم الابن ) . ​ 

****************​ 

*التعليق الختامي :*​ 
اصلي الى الله ان تكون هذه الاجابة المختصرة قد افادت البعض ، وتساعد في الرد على من يطرحون نفس السؤال بصورة شبهة ، وفي واقع الامر ان الاجابة عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل يحتاج الى مجهود وحيز اكبر من هذا .
ولكن من المهم ان يكون الانسان متواضعا امام الله ، وله قلب يريد ان يفهم ويصغي الى الحق المعلن من الله ليصدقه ويؤمن باعلاناته الواضحة في الكتاب المقدس . ​ 

يقول الكتاب (العلم ينفخ ولكن المحبة تبني، فان كان احد يظن انه يعرف شيئا فانه لم يعرف شيئا بعد كما يجب ان يعرف.) (1 كورنثوس 8: 1 - 2) وهذا صحيح لان بدون دراية بالقواعد الاولية والهامة للغة اليونانية لايمكن ان تناقش النص اليوناني ، وهذا ما يفعله كثير من المسلمين على الانترنت ، هذا يقودهالى الخطأ في الفهم لا محالة ، ولان اعمي لا يستطيع ان يقود اعمى ، لان كلاهما سوف يقع في الحفرة ، فانا ادعو الجميع الى طلب وجه الله اولا واخيرا ، وسؤاله عن الحقيقة فهو وحده القادر على ان يرشدنا جميعا الى الحق ، ثم البحث والدراسة عن الحقائق من مصادرها ، وباتضاع امام الله نقول :​ 
(فاننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه. الآن اعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ ساعرف كما عرفت.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 12)​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

*( إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ 
وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ. 
مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ)*

الفهم صعب

و ربنا يساعدنا عليه

شكرا لك نيومان

عمل رائع اخي

و احب ان اضيف لذلك كتاب قراءته اسمه يسوع يهوه للمساعده برضه

http://fatherbassit.com/shobohat/yahwa/3.htm

اتمني ان اللينك الي حطيتها تساعد برضه لانها فيها اكبر كم من نبؤات العهد القديم

سلام المسيح اترك لك اخي


----------



## Desperado_3d (10 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك أخي العزيز نيومان على الردود المفحمة
أنا أناقش شهود يهوه منذ مدة, كل أدلتهم واهية, وأكثر ما يستعملوه هو حجة:
بداءة خليقة الله
عدم معرفة الأبن للساعة (خلط بين الناسوت و اللاهوت) ولا يذكرون قول الرب يسوع عند صعوده للسماء في أعمال الرسل (لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ  وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ ) 
و قوله في إنجيل متى 28:18  (دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض)
لكن لدي سؤال لحضرتك أخي نيومان:
في لقائي الأخير معهم, تكلمنا عن عقيدة الثالوث, وأتينا إلى موضوع إذا كان يسوع هو يهوه.
فقد اسشتهدوا طبعاً بكلمة (بداءة).
لكنهم استشهدوا أيضاً بسفر الأمثال إصحاح 8 عدد 22 :
 «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ  الْقِدَمِ. 
ويقولون أن كلمة (قَنَانِي) بمعنى خلقني, وأنا لست مطّلع باللغة العربية.
لذلك بما أن هذا هو موضوع عام للرد على شهود يهوه, فأتمنى أن ترد على حجتهم الجديدة من سفر الأمثال.
سلام المسيح الي يفوق كل وصف يكون معكم دائماً


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2010)

لا و فيه حجه كمان قريتها علي موقعهم هما و ال unitarians دائمي الاستعمال لها

ان المسيح الابن لمن كان يصلي اذا كان هوا يهوه الظاهر في الجسد دا برضه سؤال بيستعملوه كتير جدا في تلات اربع مناقشاتهم

لان دي الحجه الاريوسيه دوما

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Desperado_3d (10 فبراير 2010)

> لا و فيه حجه كمان قريتها علي موقعهم هما و ال unitarians دائمي الاستعمال  لها
> 
> ان المسيح الابن لمن كان يصلي اذا كان هوا يهوه الظاهر في الجسد دا برضه  سؤال بيستعملوه كتير جدا في تلات اربع مناقشاتهم
> 
> ...


حجة قديمة, فهم يخلطون اللاهوت بالناسوت دائماً.

بالنسبة للأخ نيومان, لقد وجدت التفسير بالنسبة لكلمة قنّاني من الموقع.
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Proverbs/8
كان يجب أن أبحث أولاً, آسف.
سلام و نعمة


----------



## أثيناغورس (11 فبراير 2010)

شهود يهوه جاهلين بعقيدة الكنيسة  , تاريخ الكنيسة .. مجموعة من الناس تم غسيل مخهم بالكامل .. يسألون أسئلة مثل أسئلة الأطفال ....  يربطون أيات لا علاقة لها بعضها ببعض حتى يتسنى لهم أن يخرجوا بتفاسير و عقائد أساسا مسبقة عندهم يعنى تفاسير مع سبق الأصرار و الترصد  ....   لى معهم تجربة لا تنسى ... و أمس كنت أتحاور مع أحدهم فى منتدى أجنبى عن جهنم و الحياة بعد الموت ... و أنتهى الحوار بطريقة غريبة جدا ...  http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showthread.php?p=2906677#post2906677


أنا the Copt 

أنظر الحوار أخى


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيز : الباشمهندس Desperado_3d

اولا : اشكرك لمتابعتك الموضوع وقراءته 

ثانيا: نشكر الله من اجل خدمتك وسط شهود يهوه ، ونصلي ان يعطيك الرب روح الحكمة والاعلان التي لا يستطيع معارضيك ان يقاوموها ( حسب وعده الصادق ) 




Desperado_3d قال:


> بالنسبة للأخ نيومان, لقد وجدت التفسير بالنسبة لكلمة قنّاني من الموقع.
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentari...ios/Proverbs/8
> كان يجب أن أبحث أولاً, آسف.
> سلام و نعمة



ثالثا :نشكر الرب ان وصلتك الاجابة حتى قبل ان نعطيها ، وطبعا تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري ( كاف وواف ) ، ولكن اسمح لي في المداخلة القادمة ان اضع بعض النقاط التي تدعم الرد على شهود يهوه ، فانت تعرف ان الردود على الشبهات تحتاج التركيز او التأكيد على بعض النقاط بصورة مختلفة عن التفسير .



Desperado_3d قال:


> أنا أناقش شهود يهوه منذ مدة, كل أدلتهم واهية,







أثيناغورس قال:


> شهود يهوه جاهلين بعقيدة الكنيسة , تاريخ الكنيسة .. مجموعة من الناس تم غسيل مخهم بالكامل .. يسألون أسئلة مثل أسئلة الأطفال .... يربطون أيات لا علاقة لها بعضها ببعض حتى يتسنى لهم أن يخرجوا بتفاسير و عقائد أساسا مسبقة عندهم يعنى تفاسير مع سبق الأصرار و الترصد .... لى معهم تجربة لا تنسى ... و أمس كنت أتحاور مع أحدهم فى منتدى أجنبى عن جهنم و الحياة بعد الموت ... و أنتهى الحوار بطريقة غريبة جدا ...





أثيناغورس قال:


> http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showthread.php?p=2906677#post2906677
> 
> 
> أنا the Copt
> ...


 
لقد تناقشت مع بعض شهود يهوه ، وكما اتضح لك اتضح لي ايضا ، هم بعض الذين تم غسل عقولهم بافكار لا يقدرون على مناقشتها بالحجة والبرهان ، وهذا ما تبين لي عندما انسحب اغلب شهود يهوه من اول او ثاني مقابلة معهم ، بحجة انهم سيدرسون الموضوع ويعودن لي مرة اخرى ، الامر الذي لم يفعلونه ابدا .






+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> لا و فيه حجه كمان قريتها علي موقعهم هما و ال unitarians دائمي الاستعمال لها





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ان المسيح الابن لمن كان يصلي اذا كان هوا يهوه الظاهر في الجسد دا برضه سؤال بيستعملوه كتير جدا في تلات اربع مناقشاتهم
> 
> لان دي الحجه الاريوسيه دوما
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
شهود يهوه الان ، لا يعتمدون فقط على ما كان يقوله آريوس ، بل ذهبوا الى تفسيرات اليهود الحديثة ( بعد مجيء المسيح وتحقيق كل نبؤات المسيا المنتظر فيه ) فقد ذهب اليهود الى تفسيرات مخالفة لتفسيرات اليهود قبل مجيء المسيح ، لان قبل مجيء المسيح كانت تفسيرات اليهود كلها تتحقق في المسيح ، الان يحاولون تغيير تفسيراتهم عامدين متعمدين لكي لا تشير الى المسيح ، ولكن هيهات ، فكما كتب الاخ طارح الموضوع الاصلي ( فين الحق ) والذي كان يراجع كلامي على تفسيرات اليهود ، فكان رده ان اغلب الاستشهادات التي كنت اضعها له من العهد القديم والتي تشير الى ان ( ملاك يهوه ) هو ظهورات المسيح في العهد القديم ، كان يصمت عن تفسيرها اليهود !!!!

عموما ، في المداخلة القادمة سأضع بعض النقاط التوضيحية على الاسئلة الاخيرة .

سلام ونعمة المسيح .


----------



## أثيناغورس (11 فبراير 2010)

أنا و مجموعة معى بصدد تأسيس مجموعة ( طبعا فى أجازة الصيف) لدراسة معتقدات شهود يهوه هؤلاء دراسة علميه على يد أحد الأباء الكهنة المعروفين فى هذا المجال ... اللى عايز يجى معانا يقولى      .. الله معاكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 فبراير 2010)

Desperado_3d قال:


> أنا أناقش شهود يهوه منذ مدة, كل أدلتهم واهية, وأكثر ما يستعملوه هو حجة:
> بداءة خليقة الله
> 
> لكن لدي سؤال لحضرتك أخي نيومان:
> ...


 

هذه المداخلة سنفردها للرد على القول بأن المسيح ( بداءة خليقة الله ) . 

والحقيقة اننا قمنا بالرد على القول ( بكر كل خليقة ) ،


(4 الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، 
15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 
17 اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ 
18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.)
(كولوسي 1: 4 - 18)

 وضمنيا قمنا بالرد على ( الذي هو البداءة ) وقلنا فيه ان ( البكورية هنا بمعنى الاولوية او الرئاسة، وليس بمعنى ( المولود الاول )، فهو (البداءة ) اي المتقدم في كل شيء ، هو الرأس (رأس الكنيسة ) وهو (البكر من الاموات) ، وشرحنا المعنى باستفاضة ، راجع ردنا السابق :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1829996&postcount=123


( وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الآمِينُ، الشَّاهِدُ الأَمِينُ الصَّادِقُ، بَدَاءَةُ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ.)
(رؤيا 3: 14)

هنا بداءة خليقة الله ، ليس بمعنى ( اول مخلوقات الله ) بل بمعنى ( السبب او الاصل في مخلوقات الله ) او ( رئيس مخلوقات الله ، كما وردت في بعض الترجمات العربية 

(واكتب إلى ملاك الكنيسة في لاودكية: إليك ما يقوله الحق، الشاهد الأمين الصادق، رئيس خليقة الله
ترجمة الحياة 

(واكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة لاودكية: «هذا ما يقول الآمين، الشاهد الأمين الصادق، رأس خليقة الله
ترجمة الاخبار السارة


او كما اختارتها الترجمات الانجليزية كما يلي 

http://net.bible.org/verse.php?book=Rev&chapter=3&verse=14


NET
The originator of God's creation

NIV
The reuler of God's creation

NASB
The Beginning of the creation of God

NLT
The ruler of God's creation

BBE
The head of God's new order

NRSV
The origin of God's creation

KJV+NKJV
The Beginning of the creation of God
​النص اليوناني يقول :

Καὶ τῷ ἀγγέλῳ τῆς ἐκκλησίας Λαοδικέων γράψον Τάδε λέγει ὁ Ἀμήν ὁ μάρτυς ὁ πιστὸς καὶ ἀληθινός ἡ ἀρχὴ τῆς κτίσεως τοῦ θεοῦ ​ 

والكلمة من المصدر : 

ἀρχή

وتحتمل هذه الترجمات ( بالانجليزية ) 

*1)*
 beginning, origin
*2)* 
the person or thing that commences, the first person or thing in a series, the leader
*3)*
 that by which anything begins to be, the origin, the active cause
*4)*
 the extremity of a thing
*a)* of the corners of a sail
*5)*
 the first place, principality, rule, magistracy
*a)* of angels and demons​
وقد جاء التفسير في جون جيل كما يلي :​Gohn Gill

http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/revelation-3-14.html


*The beginning of the creation of God*;
*not the first creature that God made, but the first cause of the creation; *the first Parent, producer, and efficient cause of every creature; the author of the old creation, who made all things out of nothing in the beginning of time; and of the new creation, the everlasting Father of, everyone that is made a new creature; the Father of the world to come, or of the new age and Gospel dispensation; the Maker of the new heaven and new earth; and so a very fit person to be the Judge of the whole world, to summon all nations before him, and pass the final sentence on them. The phrase is Jewish, and it is a title the Jews give to ****tron, by whom they sometimes mean the Messiah; so those words in ( Genesis 24:2 ) , and Abraham said unto his eldest servant of his house, they paraphrase thus F2; ​
``"and Abraham said unto his servant", this is ****tron, (or the Mediator,) the servant of God, "the eldest of his house"; for he is (Mwqm lv wytwyrb tlxt) , "the beginning of the creation of God", who rules over all that he has; for to him the holy blessed God has given the government of all his hosts.'' ​*Christ is the (arch) , "the Prince", or Governor of all creatures*


Footnotes:
F2 Zohar in Gen. fol. 77. 1. ​وللحديث بقية ..... ​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 فبراير 2010)

Desperado_3d قال:


> لكنهم استشهدوا أيضاً بسفر الأمثال إصحاح 8 عدد 22 :
> «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ.
> ويقولون أن كلمة (قَنَانِي) بمعنى خلقني, وأنا لست مطّلع باللغة العربية.
> لذلك بما أن هذا هو موضوع عام للرد على شهود يهوه, فأتمنى أن ترد على حجتهم الجديدة من سفر الأمثال.


 
الاخ العزيز : الباشمهندس Desperado_3d

كما قلت سابقا ان تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري قام بتغطية الفهم ، ولكني احببت ان اضع بعض النقاط التوضيحية قد تساعد في الرد على شهود يهوه :

«12 أَنَا الْحِكْمَةُ أَسْكُنُ الذَّكَاءَ وَأَجِدُ مَعْرِفَةَ التَّدَابِيرِ. 

22 «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 
23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 
24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 
25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 
26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 
27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 
28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 
29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ 
30 كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ. 
31 فَرِحَةً فِي مَسْكُونَةِ أَرْضِهِ وَلَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمٍَ. 
32 «فَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ اسْمَعُوا لِي - فَطُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ طُرُقِي. 
33 اسْمَعُوا التَّعْلِيمَ وَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ وَلاَ تَرْفُضُوهُ. 
34 طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ لِي سَاهِراً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَصَارِيعِي حَافِظاً قَوَائِمَ أَبْوَابِي. 
35 لأَنَّ مَنْ يَجِدُنِي يَجِدُ الْحَيَاةَ وَيَنَالُ رِضًى مِنَ الرَّبِّ 
36 وَمَنْ يُخْطِئُ عَنِّي يَضُرُّ نَفْسَهُ. كُلُّ مُبْغِضِيَّ يُحِبُّونَ الْمَوْتَ». 

(الامثال اصحاح 8)

من قراءة النص يتضح مايلي :

اولا: المقصود بالحكمة هنا هي حكمة الله 
وحكمة الله غير مخلوقة ( والا لقلنا ان الله كان بلا حكمة قبل ان يخلق الحكمة ) !!! فحكمة الله هي من ذات الله ومن جوهر الله ، فالله وحكمته واحد (ليس الله بدون الحكمة ، او الحكمة بدون الله ) .

ثانيا: نجد في النص ان (حكمة الله ) يتكلم عن نفسه كشخص ، وهو نفسه الاقنوم الثاني ( كلمة الله ) الذي تكلم عنه يوحنا في افتتاحية بشارته :
(في البدء كان الكلمة ، والكلمة كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمة الله ... والكلمة صار جسدا ) (يوحنا 1: 1 و 14) 

ثالثا : ( الرب قناني أول طريقة ) والترجمة العربية هنا هي الاقرب للعبرية ( نظرا لتقارب اللغات ) ، ولا تعني في الترجمة العربية ( الرب خلقني ) 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Pro&c=8&v=22&t=KJV#conc/22


יְֽהוָה *קָנָנִי* רֵאשִׁית דַּרְכֹּו קֶדֶם מִפְעָלָיו מֵאָֽז׃

وهي تقبل الترجمات التالية (في الانجليزية ) 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H7069&t=KJV


*1)*
to get, acquire, create, buy, possess
*a)* (Qal)
*1)*
to get, acquire, obtain
*a)* of God originating, creating, redeeming His people
*1)*
possessor
*b)* of Eve acquiring
*c)* of acquiring knowledge, wisdom
*2)*
to buy
*b)* (Niphal) to be bought
*c)* (Hiphil) to cause to possess​

وكما جاء في تفسير جون جيل 

Gohn Gill​ 
http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/proverbs-8-22.html​ 

*Proverbs 8:22* 
*The Lord possessed me in the beginning of his way*
Not "created me", as the Targum and the Septuagint version; which version Arius following gave birth to his pernicious doctrine; who from hence concluded Christ is a creature, and was the first creature that God made, not of the same but of a like nature with himself, in some moment or period of eternity; and by whom he made all others: the Word, or Wisdom of God is never said to be created; and if as such he was created, God must have been without his Wisdom before he was created; besides, Christ, as the Word and Wisdom of God, is the Creator of all things, and not created, ( John 1:1-3 ) ; but this possession is not in right of creation, as the word is sometimes used, ( Genesis 4:1 ) ( Deuteronomy 32:6 ) ; it might be more truly rendered, "the Lord begat me", as the word is translated by the Septuagint in ( Zechariah 13:5 ) ; it denotes the Lord's having, possessing, and enjoying his word and wisdom as his own proper Son; which possession of him is expressed by his being with him and in him, and in his bosom, and as one brought forth and brought up by him; as he was "in the beginning of his way" of creation, when he went forth in his wisdom and power, and created all things; then he did possess his Son, and made use of him, for by him he made the worlds: and "in the beginning of his way" of grace, which was before his way of creation; he began with him when he first went out in acts of grace towards his people; his first thoughts, purposes, and decrees concerning their happiness, were in him; the choice of their persons was made in him; God was in him contriving the scheme of their peace, reconciliation, and salvation; the covenant of grace was made with him, and all fulness of grace was treasured up in him: the words may be rendered, "the Lord possessed me, the beginning of his way" F8; that is, who am the beginning, as he is; the beginning of the creation of God, the first cause, the efficient of it, both old and new; see ( Colossians 1:18 ) ( Revelation 3:14 ) . So Aben Ezra, who compares with this ( Job 40:19 ) . This shows the real and actual existence of Christ from eternity, his relation to Jehovah his Father, his nearness to him, equality with him, and distinction from him: it is added, for further illustration and confirmation's sake, *before his works of old*;
the creation of the heavens and the earth; a detail of which there is in the following verses. ​ 
*FOOTNOTES:*​ 
F8 (wkrd tyvar ynnq) "possidet me principium viae suae", Pagninus, Michaelis, Schultens; "habuit me principium viae suae", Cocceius​ 

جدير بالذكر انه يستشهد ب ( ابن عزرا ) عندما ربط ( قناني اول طريقه ) مع سفر ايوب 40: 19 ، حينما قال عن فرس البحر :​ 
(15 [هُوَذَا فَرَسُ الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي صَنَعْتُهُ مَعَكَ. يَأْكُلُ الْعُشْبَ مِثْلَ الْبَقَرِ. 
16 هَا هِيَ قُوَّتُهُ فِي مَتْنَيْهِ وَشِدَّتُهُ فِي عَضَلِ بَطْنِهِ. 
17 يَخْفِضُ ذَنَبَهُ كَأَرْزَةٍ. عُرُوقُ فَخْذَيْهِ مَضْفُورَةٌ. 
18 عِظَامُهُ أَنَابِيبُ نُحَاسٍ وَأَضْلاَعُهُ حَدِيدٌ مُطَرَّقٌ. 
19 هُوَ أَوَّلُ أَعْمَالِ اللهِ. الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ أَعْطَاهُ سَيْفَهُ.)
(ايوب 40: 15 - 19)​ 
فالاشارة اليه أنه ( اول اعمال الله ) لا يمكن ان يفهم منها احد انه ( اول خليقة الله ) بل انه ( اول الاعمال من حيث الرئاسة او التصنيف في القوة ) .​ 
http://net.bible.org/verse.php?book=Job&chapter=40&verse=19​ 
NET
It ranks first among the works of God​ 
NIV
He ranks first among the works of God​ 
KJV
he is the chier of the ways of God​ 
NRSV
It is the first of the great acts of God​ 

وبالطبع نختم بتفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري :​ 
*الآيات (22-31): "الرب قناني أول طريقه من قبل أعماله منذ القدم. منذ الأزل مسحت منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض. إذ لم يكن غمر ابدئت إذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه. من قبل أن تقررت الجبال قبل التلال ابدئت. إذ لم يكن قد صنع الأرض بعد ولا البراري ولا أول اعفار المسكونة. لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر. لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر. لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الأرض. كنت عنده صانعاً وكنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه. فرحة في مسكونة أرضه ولذاتي مع بني آدم."*
من هنا نجد الكلام يتحول ليصير واضحاً تماماً أنه عن المسيح الكلمة ابن الآب، الذي كان في البدء عند الله، المساوي للآب في طبيعته وجوهره، الأزلى غير المخلوق فهو حكمة الله (1كو24:1). وبالتالي لا يمكن تصور أن الآب خلقه، فكيف يخلق الله حكمته، وبأي حكمة يخلق لنفسه حكمة. وهو قوة الله فكيف يخلق الله لنفسه قوة وهو بدون قوة. فالحكمة هنا يتضح أنه شخص له خصائصه وأعماله وليس مجرد صفة لله. لقد كان سليمان يكتب بوحي من الروح القدس، وهو كان يظن أنه يكتب عن الحكمة، وإذا به يكتب بوحي الروح القدس عن المسيح حكمة الله (1كو24:1)


*الرب قناني= *الفعل العبري "قنا" بنفس النطق العربي، وبنفس المفهوم تقريباً، فهو يفسر بأن الشخص إقتني شئ. إلا أن الترجمة السبعينية ترجمت الكلمة خلقني وهذه الآية اعتمد عليها أريوس بحسب الترجمة السبعينية ليثبت أن المسيح كان مخلوقاً، وقد خلقه الآب. والكلمة في العبرية "قنا" تحتمل الترجمة السبعينية فنص الآية بحسب السبعينية "الرب خلقتني أول طرقه" وهذا ما اعتمد عليه آريوس؟ إلا أن أثناسيوس الرسولي أثبت له أن الأصل العبري للكلمة تفيد معنى الولادة وكأن المعنى "الرب ولدني" والمعنى في العربية مشابه إذ نقول "فلان قنى ولداً" أي وَلَدَ ولداً. ويؤيد هذا التفسير بحث في معنى الكلمة من أحد علماء الغرب نُشِرَ في سنة 1926 (راجع مشكاة الطلاب صفحة 241،242 وكتاب تفسير الكتاب المقدس تأليف جماعة من اللاهوتيين برئاسة الدكتور فرنسيس دافدسن جزء3 صفحة 355) وعموماً يؤيد هذا الرأي من داخل الإصحاح آية23 حين يقول منذ الأزل، فولادة الابن من الآب أزلية. هو نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، حكمة نابعة مولودة من الآب بها خلق الآب كل شئ. أما النص بحسب السبعينية حين قال "خلقني" ولأننا نعلم أن السبعينية تكمل المعنى العبري وتبلوره، فهي بهذا تشير لولادة المسيح من العذراء بالجسد. وفي هذا يقول ميخا النبي (مي2:5) "أنت يا بيت لحم منك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطاً ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" ويكون المعنى الرب خلقني أول طرقه، أن المسيح تجسد من بطن العذراء بالروح القدس كأول طريق الخلاص الذي انتهى بالصلب والقيامة والصعود وإرسال الروح القدس. ولكن يسهل تصوُّر أن الابن أقنوم الحكمة لا يمكن أن يكون مخلوقاً. فلا يمكن وجود الآب فترة من الزمن بدون حكمة وبدون قوة، فأزلية الابن أقنوم الحكمة هي أزلية الله نفسه، والآية الرب قناني تصبح بأن الآب يقتني حكمة أزلية. وهنا يتضح التمايز بين الأقانيم فالآب يقتني والابن هو المُقْتَنَى.

 *أول طريقه= *الله لا يبدأ أي طريق أو أي عمل من أعماله إلا بالحكمة (أم19:3+ عب1:1،2 + كو13:1-16 + يو1:1-3). ولاحظ في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان الله تشير للاتحاد. 

*منذ الأزل مسحت= *كلمت مسحت تعني ممسوح بالزيت ليكرس لعمل معين، كما كانوا يمسحون الملوك ورؤساء الكهنة. وقد تعني كلمت مسحت بهذا أن أقنوم الحكمة قد تخصص أو تعين لعمل الخلقة (يو1:1-3). ولكن هذه تشير لعمل المسيح الفدائي. فالابن تحدد له عمل الفداء منذ الأزل داخل المشورة الثالوثية. فالمسيح مُسِحَ أي تحدد له دور وعمل الفداء منذ الأزل، وهذا ما قاله معلنا بطرس (1بط18:1-20) والمسيح مُسِحَ ليكون ملكاً (مز6:2) وليكون رئيس للكهنة ليقدم ذبيحة نفسه. والمسيح أيضاً مُسِحَ أي تعيًّن ليكون دياناً للكل (أع42:10). ومن هنا نرى أزلية الثلاثة أقانيم. فالآب الماسح أزلي والابن الممسوح أزلي والروح القدس روح المسحة أزلي. والثلاثة أقانيم متساوون في الأزلية. *منذ البدء= *قد تشير إلى قبل تأسيس العالم، لكن كما رأينا هي تشير لما قبل ذلك، فهي تشير للأزل. *منذ أوائل الأرض= *أي منذ وضعت أسس الأرض. ومعنى الكلام أنه لا خليقة ولا أرض بدون المسيح، فعمل الخلق هو عمله، وسواء الخليقة الأولى أي السماء والأرض (تك1:1) أو الخليقة الجديدة بالفداء (2كو17:5) فهي عمله، هو خلق السماء والأرض وحينما سقط الإنسان جدد هو خلقته بل إن الله كخالق محب ظهرت صفاته هذه في خليقته.

*إذا لم يكن غمر أُبْدِئْتُ= *الغمر هو المياه الكثيرة. وكلمة أُبْدِئْتُ تشير للأزل، فما دمنا قد اتفقنا أن المسيح حكمة الله أزلى يكون قوله أبدئت ليس بمعنى أن الآب أبدأه أي خلقه بل تكون الكلمة بمعنى تعينت لهذا العمل أي عمله الخلقة، خلقة المياه.. الخ.​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Proverbs/8​


----------



## Desperado_3d (13 فبراير 2010)

باسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين
لقد أحببت أن أنقل بعض من الأسئلة التي طرحها شهود يهوه عليَّ اليوم خلال مناقشتي معهم.
وأشكر أخي المبارك نيومان على جهوده و تعبه لإيضاح بعض الأمور التي يستخدمها شهود يهوه.
سأضع أسئلتهم هنا, حتى يكون للجميع المعرفة حول شهود يهوه :
1 - إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني, كيف يكون المسيح هو يهوه إذا رأيناه يصرخ إلى الآب.
وأنا أجبتهم إجابه مماثلة كالتي أجابها أخي المبارك ماي روك في الموضوع :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84158


> كانت المزامير في وقتها غير مرقمة  بأرقام فلم يكن شئ اسمه مزمور رقم 1 او 22 بالرغم من وجود هذه المزامير  بأجزاء رُقمت لاحقاً لستهيل تصفحها
> 
> فكان اليهود سابقاً يعرفون المزمور ليس من رقمه لانه لم  يكُن مرقماً اصلاً بل كانوا يعرفون المزمور من اول نصوصه
> 
> ...


2 - رؤيا 3 : 12
 كل من ينتصر سأجعله عمودا في هيكل إلهي، فلا يخرج منه أبدا، وسأكتب عليه  اسم إلهي واسم مدينة إلهي أورشليم الجديدة، التي تنزل من السماء من عند  إلهي، وأكتب عليه اسمي الجديد. 
وقالوا من خلال هذه الآية, المسيح ليس هو الله.
الرد : حسب القمص أنطونيوس فكري :


> تكرار كلمة إلهى = يشير للصلح الذى حدث بينى وبين الله الآب والذى صنعه المسيح  بفدائه فنحن بالمسيح المتجسد وبفدائه رجعنا شعبا خاصا بعد أن كنا مرفوضين والمسيح  يقول إلهى هنا لأنه بعد تجسده وإتحاده بجسد البشرية صار يتكلم بلسانها فالكنيسة  جسده. المسيح بلاهوته واحد مع الآب ولكن بناسوته يقول إلهى.


*ملاحظة : أنا اقتبست فقط الرد الخاص بهذه الجزئية, أما الرد الكامل فهو هنا* :
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Revelation/3

3 - يوحنا 8 : 28
لذلك قال لهم يسوع: «عندما تعلقون ابن الإنسان تعرفون أني أنا هو، وأني لا  أعمل شيئا من نفسي، بل أقول الكلام الذي علمني إياه أبي. 
وقالوا : كيف يمكن للمسيح أن يتعلم وهو الله الذي يعلم كل شيء ؟

الرد : من القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم :
v


> ماذا يعني هذا؟ يبدو أن كل ما قاله هو      أنهم سيعرفونه من هو بعد آلامه. بدون شك لقد رأى أنه سيعرف بعضًا منهم  بنفسه،      هؤلاء من بقية قديسيه قد اختارهم بسابق علمه قبل تأسيس العالم، هؤلاء  يؤمنون      بعد آلامه... كأنه قال: "سأترك معرفتكم تتأجل حتى أتمم آلامي. هذا لا  يعني أن      كل الذين سمعوه يؤمنون فقط بعد آلامه. لأنه بعد ذلك بقليل قيل: "وبينما  هو      يتكلم بهذا آمن به كثيرون" (٣٠)، ولم يكن بعد قد ارتفع ابن  الإنسان.
> رفعِه الذي يتحدث عنه هنا خاص بآلامه وليس  بتمجيده،      خاص بالصليب لا بالسماء، لأنه تمجد هناك أيضًا عندما عُلق على الصليب.
> v  لماذا قال هذا إلاَّ لكي لا ييأس أحد مهما      شعر ضميره بالذنب، وذلك عندما يرى الذين قتلوا المسيح أنه غفر لهم؟
> v  "لست أفعل شيئًا من نفسي" (٢٨)      ماذا يعني هذا؟ أنا لست من نفسي. لأن الابن هو الله من الآب، ولكن الآب  هو الله      ليس من الابن. الابن إله من إله، الآب هو الله وليس من إله. الابن هو  نور من      نور، والآب هو نور لكن ليس من نور. الابن كائن، لكن يوجد من هو كائن  منه، والآب      كائن ولكن لا يوجد من هو كائن منه.
> ...


وسأضع البقية في وقت آخر إن شاء الرب.
سلام و نعمة


----------

